# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Lekkere recepten

## Agnes574

Hoi allemaal,
Leontien dacht dat het een leuk idee was om lekkere recepten met elkaar te delen...als er veel respons op komt kunnen we er zelfs een aparte rubriek van maken!

Wie heeft er een heerlijk,favoriet recept en wil dit met ons delen???

Ik zet de mijne er vanavond of morgen op!

Hopelijk veel reacties enne...smakelijk  :Wink: 

Groetjes Agnes

----------


## Felice

Ik vind het een leuk idee! Hoop dat ze dan wel te copiéren zijn...?

----------


## Felice

Ik kook erg intuitief, maar nu zo uit mijn hoofd ongeveeer het volgende: 
*Vispasta*
pasta naar keuze (tricolore, of lange pastaslierten of andere
1 of 2 knoflookteentjes, 1 grote ui, een groente die snel klaar is, zoals broccoliroosjes, peultjes,courgettestukjes of schijfjes. Deze fruiten, intussen de pasta al dente koken, met wat zout of bouillonblokje.
De groenten kruiden met zout, peper, eventueel wat provencaalse kruiden. 
Dan zalmsnippers toevoegen, of blikje zalm of blikje tonijn. Doorwarmen, verse zalmsnippers ietsje langer, of gerookte zalmsnippers is héérlijk.
Dan afmaken met kookroom (bv. Finesse kookroom of creme fraiche,heel bekertje, en citroensap.
variatie kan ook door deze room te vervangen met kruidenkaas als boursin of paturain of zo.
Doorroeren, en apart opdienen.
Succes verzekerd, kost weinig tijd, en ook leuk als gastenmaaltijd! (als men van vis houdt natuurlijk....!)
Wij zijn er dol op en gasten ook! Je bent in ca. 15 minuten klaar!

Zo, dit zijn minstens 6 variaties tegelijk op 1 thema!
Mijn keukengeheim, deel dit nu met jullie!
Smakelijk eten, mmmmmmmmmmmmmm! Felice!

----------


## Agnes574

Mmmmmm....MJAMMIE...ik zet er morgen mijn favorieten op en anders wordt het zaterdag!
Als ze niet te kopieeren zijn schrijf ik ze wel gewoon over;leuk,dan kan ik gelijk een receptenboekje aanleggen  :Wink:  !

Ik ga dit weekend je vispasta al eens proberen Felice...zal je wel melden hoe lekker ik gesmuld heb!!  :Wink: 

Thanks,liefs Ag Xx

----------


## jenny L

Hallo Iedereen. Wat een leuk idee.
nou ik weet er wel een paar zoals spruitjes uit de oven maar ik weet ook een paar surinaamse gerechten heerlijk vooral als je van heet eten hou.
als ik zaterdag of zondag tijd heb en jullie zijn geinterseerd zal ik ze er op zetten.

----------


## Agnes574

zeer geinteresseerd!!

Ik zet de mijne er zaterdag of volgende week op...vandaag gaat me niet meer lukken,ik wil vroeg mijn bedje in!

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Felice

Hoi Agnes, Je schreef dat je het afgelopen weekend mijn vispasta zou proberen, maar ben je daar niet meer toe gekomen?? Het is morgen al weer weekend, ik kan het je nogmaals aanraden, zoooooo lekker!
(je kunt trouwens ook garnalen gebruiken en ook een zachte roomkaas zonder kruiden, dus variatie genoeg!


Fijn Jenny, laat maar horen, graag! Vooral ook die Surinaamse gerechten!

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Felice,
Ik schreef dat de 9de,dus zou het dit weekend proberen...maar zal volgende week worden...krijg enkel droog brood binnen momenteel  :Smile: 
Maar laat het je meteen weten en MERCI voor de variatietips!

Dikke knuf Ag Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Scampi in de wok voor 4 hongerige eters! (ongeveer 12,5 euro) 

Nodig:
-wokpan(groot genoeg...hihi!)
-wokolie
-wokmixgroenten > chinese(vers of diepvries) 1kg
-wokmie (kant-en-klaar van Soubry bijv=lekker makkelijk!) 250 gram
-garnaalstaarten(zelf pellen is goedkoper!! Peltip:bevroren scampi laten weken in heet water!) 1 kg
-indische kruiden,kerry,paprika,look....naar eigen believen!

Scampi pellen en marineren in wat (olijf)olie met indische kruiden,kerry,paprika,look....wat je wilt!

Daarna scampi snel wokken,wokgroenten toevoegen en wokmie...kruiden naar smaak en smullen maar!

Het pellen duurt het langst...wokken is snel en makkelijk en meestal veel minder vet en lichter! I love wokken  :Wink:

----------


## Felice

Och ja, Agnes, dat is waar, de tijd gaat zo hard, dat ik dacht dat het al een week verder was, moet je je voorstellen!! Het lijkt wel of ik 2 dagen in 1 dag leef!

Je scampi gerecht ga ik ook eens uitproberen. Welke indische kruiden bedoel je?
Ik houd ook van wokken trouwens. (roerbakken is feitelijk hetzelfde, doe je ook met het visgerechht bij de vispasta)
Doe ik heel veel! Lekker! Wist je dat spruitjes ook veel lekkerder zijn als je ze even roerbakt in wat olie? (1x doorsnijden) Als je ze kookt zijn ze vaak te gaar, en zo blijven ze lekker hard en wat knapperig.

----------


## jenny L

Hete kip.
nodig:kipfilet.uien,knoflook,massala,en cayennepeper.
snij de kipfilet in stukjes en gooi er surinaamse kerrie poeder over heen.
(massala).roe het goed door elkaar en laat alles goed intrekken.
snij de uie aan snippers en stamp de knoflook met een peper fijn.
doe wat boter of olie in een pan fruit daar de uien goudbruin in en doe de knoflook met peper erbij. roer alles een beetje om doe daarna de kipfilet er bij een roer het steeds een beetje om tot de kipfilet gaar is doe er daarna wat water bij en laat alles een kwartiertje sudderen. kook in die tijd de rijst gaar.
eet het met rijst of brood.

----------


## jenny L

gebakken kippe lever.uien snijden en goud bruin bakken daar bij een gestampte peper en knoflook alles goed door elkaar doen dan nog wat tauge er bij doen alles even goed door elkaar roeren en dan de kippe lever erbij. eet het bij nassie of met brood.

----------


## jenny L

nassie op zijn hindoe.
kook kipfile gaar laat het afkoelen en daarna ga je de kipfile uitpluizen.
kook rijst gaar doe daarna de uitgepluisde kipfile er doorheen.
roer alles goed door elkaar en gooi er wat ketjap door heen.
je kan er die kippelever los er bij doen.
ook kan je een komkommer aan schijfjes snijden en in een pot met azijn zetten een rooie ui in schijfjes snijden en erbij doen en een hele peper in ringen snijden en erbij doen.
die komkommer in het zuur moet je een avond van te voren maken dan kan alles er goed intrekken. je moet in een pot vullen met half water en half azijn (liefst witte).

----------


## jenny L

gebakken visballetjes.
neem een pak kabeljouw file uit de vriezer.
laat het ontdooien en kneed alles fijn.doe er wat gestampte knoflook bij en een beetje peper.roer alles goed door elkaar. maak wat olie warm in een pan.
maak van die vis balletjes en ga ze bakken in de olie. lekker om met chillisaus te eten.

----------


## jenny L

knackworstjes.
bak in een pan een beetje olie doe er een gesnipperde ui bij laat het een beetje bakken.
stamp een beetje knoflook met een beetje peper fijn.
doe dat bij de uien. laat een blikje knackworstjes uitlekken en doe die er heel bij.roer alles door elkaar tot de worstjes warm zijn. serveer het ook met chillisaus.

----------


## jenny L

nou zo kan ik wel aan de gang blijven. maar ik ga nu werken eet smakellijk allemaal de rest volg nog.
groetjes xxxjenny

----------


## jenny L

spruiten uit de oven.
nodig:spruitjes,shoarmavlees,rosti,cremefrase.
kook de spruitjes bijna gaar.bak het shoarma vlees gaar.
doe de spruitjes in een oven schaal en roer het vlees er doorheen met de creme frase. bestrooi het met de rosti.en doe hier en daar een klontje boter.
zet alles in een voorverwarmde oven op 200graden.
als de rosti een mooie bruine kleur heeft is het goed.
eet het met aardappelpuree.

----------


## jenny L

witte bonen met uitgebakje magere rook spekjes.
bak de spekjes uit niet te hard.
laat de witte bonen uitlekken. haal de spekjes uit de pan en roer er de bonen doorheen. doe er een kleinbeetje jus van de spekjes doorheen.
eet het met aardappelpuree

----------


## Felice

Bedankt Jenny!
Weet jij of iemand misschien ook een recept voor het maken van satéstokjes in de oven?
Wel/niet gemarineerd, welke marinade, hoe lang in de oven/grill, welke stand?
En een lekker recept voor goulash en goulashsoep.
Alvast bedankt!

----------


## Agnes574

Spaghettisaus 4-6 personen

-500 gr gehakt
-1 liter tomatensaus(zelfgemaakt of kant-en-klaar; ik gebruik een pot bolognaisesaus(3/4 pers) en een pot spaghettisaus zeer pikant(2/3 pers)
-groenten naar believen:ik neem 500gram champignons,500gram sperzieboontjes en 500gram doperwtjes/worteltjes
-teentjes knoflook naar wens.

Gehakt rul bakken,de rest toevoegen en klaar....Smakelijk voor een grote groep of eten en vele potjes voor in de vriezer!  :Wink:

----------


## Déylanna

Dit recept kreeg ik een tijd geleden van een kennisje. Het is echt verrukelijk!!!
Het is voor ongeveer vier personen.

Tagliatelle met rosbiefreepjes.

500 gr rosbief
peper en zout
2 sjalotjes
2 stengels bleekselderij
50 gr boter
10 gr bloem
2 theelepels paprikapoeder
4 dl gezeefde tomaten
400 gr tagliatelle
1 bekertje crème fraiche
2 eetlepels verse peterselie
1 eetlepel verse bieslook
75 gram belegen goudse kaas

Snijd de rosbief in reepjes van ongeveer 1 cm, en bestrooi die met peper. Pel en snipper de sjalotjes. Maak de bleekselderij schoon en snijd de stengels in smalle boogjes. Verhit de boter in een braadpan en bak de reepjes rosbief, in gedeelten, snel rondom bruin. Neem het vlees met een schuimspaan uit de pan en houd het apart.
Fruit in het achtergebleven boter de sjalot en de bleekselderij ongeveer 6 minuten en roer er vervolgens de bloem en het paprikapoeder door. Schenk al roerend (scheutje voor scheutje) de gezeefde tomaten bij. Breng de saus al roerend aan de kook en laat het ongeveer 15 minuten zachtjes koken. Kook intussen de tagliatelle in ruim kokend water met zout gaar. Roer de fijngehakte kruiden en de crème fraiche door de saus en breng op smaak met zout en peper. Roer de reepjes rosbief met het uitgelopen sap erdoor en laat het vlees op laag vuur warm worden. Laat de tagliatelle in een vergiet goed uitlekken en voeg het aan de saus toe.
Serveer de geraspte kaas er apart bij.

Groetjes
Déylanna

----------


## Agnes574

Mmmmmm....dat lijkt me ook heel lekker...ik ga het erbij zetten in mijn receptenschriftje en ga toch echt eens tijd moeten maken om die vispasta van Felice en dit van jou te maken...lekker smullen!!!
Thanks Déylanna!!
Als je er nog meer hebt???


Die van Leontien volgen nog iedereen...ze heeft het momenteel nog een beetje te druk met de veranderingen op deze site en andere!

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Déylanna

Spaghetti met courgettes, (snel en makkelijk klaar te maken)
Voor 2 personen.

2 courgettes (gewassen)
3 tenen knoflook (geperst)
150 gr spaghetti
flinke eetlepel kappertjes
40 gr parmezaanse kaas
2 eetlepels olijfolie
verse peterselie (fijn gehakt)
peper en zout


Maal de courgettes in de keukenmachine of met de staafmixer.
kook de spaghetti gaar. Bak de knoflook in de olijfolie en voeg de gemalen courgettes toe. Laat het een kwartiertje smoren onder een gesloten deksel.
Voeg de spaghetti, kappertjes, kaas, peterselie, zout en peper toe en roer het door elkaar.

Klaar en eten maar!!

----------


## Déylanna

Dit vind ik persoonlijk een lekker toetje voor na een lichte maaltijd.

Gebakken sinaasappel.

Sinaasappels.
Bruine basterdsuiker
Yoghurt (bij voorkeur volle)
boter


Schil de sinaasappels dik af zodat het vruchtvlees niet meer bedekt is.
Snijd ze in dikke plakken (ongeveer 4 plakken per sinaasappel) en verwijder eventuele pitten. Wentel de plakken in de basterdsuiker. Smelt boter in de koekenpan en bak de sinaasappels zachtjes aan beide kanten. 
Leg de plakken op een bord en schep er yoghurt over.

----------


## Déylanna

macaroni salade voor twee personen.

Volkoren macaroni
1/2 bosje worteltjes (in plakjes snijden)
1/2 komkommer (in blokjes snijden)
2 ons achterham (klein snijden)
Slasaus

Maak de macaroni klaar zoals op de verpakking staat en laat het afkoelen.
Doe de macaroni in een slabak en voeg hierbij de worteltjes, komkommer en de ham toe.
Doe voldoende slasaus door het macaronimengsel en meng het geheel goed door elkaar.

----------


## Déylanna

Hey Felice,

Je vroeg of iemand een recept had voor goulash. Nou, bij deze heb ik hier een recept voor goulash neergezet. Ik heb ooit (in een grijs verleden, grapje)
een klein beetje hiervan gegeten bij een Hongaarse vrouw waar ik toen bij werkte in de zorg. Ze heeft me toen dit recept gegeven en ik beloofde haar om het een keer te maken. Nou moet ik zeggen dat ik absoluut niet van goulash hou, dus ik kan niet zeggen dat ik het echt lekker vond, en ik zal het zeker ook noooooooiiiiit maken. Ondanks dat ik het haar beloofde. (ik hoop dat ze dit nooit leest!) Als ik iets vies vindt dan is het wel goulash.
Maar goed, hieronder het recept. Kijk maar of je het wat vind......

1 kilo rundvlees
1 liter rundvleesboullion
2 paprika's
2 uien
2 teentjes knoflook
1 chillipeper of chillipoeder
2 potjes tomatenpuree a 70 gram
1 koffielepel boter
zout en peper
paprikapoeder

Bak het rundvlees aan in de boter, gedurende 5 a 6 minuten. Doe daarna het rundvlees in een kom. Spoel de bakpan uit met water en smelt opnieuw een klontje boter. Snijd de uien in schijfjes, de paprika's en de chillipeper in reepjes en hak de knoflook fijn. Voeg de groenten bij de gesmolten boter en laat een zeven tal minuten zachtjes bakken. Voeg de tomatenpuree, het gebakken rundvlees en de vleesboullion bij de groenten en roer alles goed door elkaar. Laat alles vervolgens ruim anderhalf uur zachtjes pruttelen. 
Bind daarna de goulash met enkele koffielepels maizena en water.

----------


## Agnes574

ONVERGETELIJKE PASTA'S!
Pastaschotels hebben altijd succes. Ze zorgen altijd voor lekkerbekgezichten, bij groot én klein. Pasta's zijn met alles te combineren, een handige manier dus om uw kinderen groenten te laten eten als ze daar normaal hun neus voor ophalen. 


PASTA BEREID ZOALS RISOTTO 

Voor 4 personen
Ingrediënten
2 sjalotten
1 l gevogeltebouillon 
2 eetlepels olijfolie
160 gram kleine pasta (schelpjes of andere)
zout
peper van de molen

Bereiding
Pel de sjalotten en snipper ze fijn.
Verwarm de bouillon. 
Verhit de olie in een braadpan of kookpot. Stoof de sjalotten ongeveer 5 minuten tot ze mooi glazig zijn. 
Doe de pasta erbij. Meng goed. 
Giet er een goede pollepel bouillon bij. Wacht tot al het vocht is opgenomen. 
Giet de rest van de bouillon beetje bij beetje bij de pasta en wacht steeds tot al het vocht is opgenomen. Kook de pasta zo gaar in ongeveer 15 tot 20 minuten. 
Proef en breng eventueel op smaak met wat zout. Roer goed. 
Strooi er wat versgemalen peper over.
U kunt de pasta zo opdienen of er net voor het eind van de baktijd paddenstoelen bijdoen, schelpdieren, blokjes ham of koude kip, enz. 



FARFALLE MET KRAB EN SINAASAPPEL 

Voor 4 personen
Ingrediënten
2 Noordzeekrabben (levend)
2 eetlepels azijn
1 kruidentuiltje
2 sinaasappelen
1 venkelknol
6 blaadjes basilicum
2 koffielepels roze peperkorrels
160 gram farfalle (vlindertjes)
1 koffielepel olijfolie
1 dl witte wijn
2 eetlepels room (eventueel light)
1 koffielepel paprika
grof zout
zout 
peper

Bereiding
Breng 3 liter water met 2 eetlepels grof zout, de azijn en het kruidentuiltje aan de kook. Doe er de krabben in zodra het water kookt. Wacht tot het water opnieuw kookt en tel er dan nog 25 minuten bij. Haal de krabben uit de pot. 
Laat ze afkoelen en haal ze uit de schaal. 
Schil één sinaasappel met een dunschiller en leg de schil opzij. Verwijder al het wit, verdeel de sinaasappelen in partjes en haal ze eveneens uit de vliesjes. Werk boven een kom om geen sap verloren te laten gaan. Pers de andere sinaasappel uit en vang al het sap op. Maak de venkel schoon en snij hem in kleine blokjes. 
Pluk de basilicumblaadjes van de steeltjes. Plet de roze bessen fijn met de platte kant van een groot mes. 
Kook de farfalle al dente in licht gezouten kokend water.
Verhit intussen de olie op een matig vuur in een kookpot. Doe de venkelblokjes erin en bak ze 5 minuten. 
Voeg het vlees van de krab en de sinaasappelschillen toe. Bak nog eens 5 minuten. 
Verhoog het vuur lichtjes en deglaceer het braadvocht met de witte wijn en het sinaasappelsap. Laat 1 tot 2 minuten inkoken en doe er dan de room bij. Schud even op en doe er de sinaasappelpartjes bij, samen met het basilicum en de peperkorrels. 
Giet de pasta af. Doe hem in de pot bij de groenten. Meng goed 
Giet de inhoud op een warme schotel. Bestrooi met de paprika. Dien meteen op. 



SPAGHETTI MET KIPPENVLEUGELTJES 

Voor 2 personen
Ingrediënten
80 gram spaghetti
2 mespunten piment d’Espelette (Baskische chilipeper)
2 mespunten grof gemalen peper
2 mespunten vierkruidenpoeder
6 kippenvleugels
1 sjalot
10 gram spek
1 glas witte wijn
1 koffielepel kalfsfond (in poedervorm)
zout
peper

Bereiding
Doe de spaghetti in lichtgezouten kokend water. Kook gaar volgens de aanwijzingen op de verpakking, maar hou de pasta wel al dente. 
Meng intussen in een diep bord het piment met de grof gemalen peper en het vierkruidenpoeder. Rol de kippenvleugeltjes door dit mengsel. Zorg dat alle kanten goed bedekt zijn. 
Pel het sjalotje en snipper het fijn. Bak het spek in een pan met antiaanbaklaag op een zacht vuurtje. Doe er de sjalot bij en roer gedurende 1 minuut. Voeg de kippenvleugeltjes toe en laat ze licht goudbruin worden. 
Giet de wijn erbij.
Bestrooi met de fond en meng goed. 
Plaats het deksel op de pan en laat 15 minuten stoven. Roer af en toe. Proef en breng aan het eind van de baktijd eventueel op smaak met zout en peper. 
Giet de spaghetti af. Doe hem in de pan bij de rest. Meng voorzichtig.
Doe alles in een schotel en dien op. 



05/02/2008 
Paule Neyrat, voedingsdeskundige
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Evenwichtige menu's en lichte recepten
De onderstaande recepten bevatten weinig vet en zijn dus licht.


MENU 1 


Tomatensalade met bieslook
Plakjes eend met courgette
Crème brûlée met jasmijnthee
Fruit
Volkorenbrood




*Tomatensalade met bieslook 

Voor 4 personen
6 tomaten 
1 bot bieslook
fleur de sel
Versgemalen peper

Snij de tomaten in vieren.
Snipper het bieslook fijn.
Meng de tomaten en het bieslook in een slakom. Breng ze op smaak met wat fleur de sel en peper van de molen. Olie hoeft niet. 




*Plakjes eend met courgette 

Voor 4 personen
2 tot 3 eendenfilets
4 courgettes 
1 koffielepel olijfolie
2 eetlepels pijnboompitten
3 eetlepels witte wijn
1 eetlepel room
enkele takjes koriander 
zout
peper

Verwijder het vet van de eendenfilets en snij ze in plakjes. Strooi er wat zout over. Was de courgettes en snij ze in de lengterichting in vieren. Verwijder alle zaadjes. Snij de courgettes dan in staafjes van ongeveer 1 cm lang. 
Stoom deze courgettestaafjes gaar of kook ze 10 tot 15 minuten in licht gezouten kokend water. Hou ze knapperig. Laat ze vervolgens zorgvuldig uitlekken op een vel keukenpapier, zodat er later op de schotel geen water overblijft. 
Verhit tijdens het garen van de courgettes de olie in een braadpan. Leg er de plakjes eend in en bak ze aan weerskanten 2 minuten. Haal ze uit de pan en leg ze op een voorverwarmde schotel.
Doe de pijnboompitten in de pan en laat ze al roerend goudbruin worden. Zet het vuur wat hoger en voeg de witte wijn toe. Schraap het braadvocht los met een houten lepel en deglaceer het. Doe de room erbij en roer goed.
Leg de courgettes op de schotel naast de eendenplakjes. Overgiet met de pijnboompittensaus. Geef een stevige draai aan de pepermolen. Versier met de takjes koriander. 




*Crème brûlée met jasmijnthee 

Voor 4 personen
1,5 dl halfvolle melk
2 dl room van 8% vetgehalte 
1 eetlepel Chinese jasmijnthee
4 eidooiers
30 gram fijne suiker

Verwarm de oven voor op 150 °C (Gasstand 5). Giet de melk en de room in een kookpot. Doe de jasmijnthee in een doekje of in een thee-ei. Leg het in de kookpot met de melk en verwarm zachtjes. Haal van het vuur zodra het mengsel begint te koken en laat nog 5 minuten trekken.
Klop in een grote kop de eierdooiers schuimig op samen met 20 gram suiker. Giet daarna de thee heel voorzichtig en scheutje per scheutje bij de eieren. Blijf de hele tijd door kloppen.
Giet de crème over in een grote vorm of schotel met antiaanbaklaag (of in 4 individuele vormpjes met antiaanbaklaag). Zet de vorm of vormpjes in een grote kom met water (au bain-marie) en zet die in de oven. Laat ongeveer een uur garen (of 45 minuten voor de individuele vormpjes). 
Haal de vormpjes uit de oven. Laat ze afkoelen en zet ze dan minstens 1 uur in de koelkast. 
Strooi net voor het opdienen de rest van de suiker (10 gram) over de crème. Zet de vormpjes onder de gril om de suiker te laten karameliseren. 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


MENU 2 

Bouillon van spinazie met ham
Gegrilde kippenvleugeltjes met paprika
Groentekrans van erwtjes en wortelen
Kwark
Fruit
Volkorenbrood 




*Bouillon van spinazie en ham 

Voor 4 personen
4 wortelen
4 preiwitten
300 gram diepgevroren spinazie 
2 blokjes rundbouillon
1 kruidentuiltje
1 eetlepel maïszetmeel
100 gram rauwe ham
zout
peper

Schraap de wortelen en maak de prei schoon. Snij alles in staafjes. Ontdooi de spinazie in de microgolfoven 
Verwarm in een grote kookpot 1,2 liter water en doe er de bouillonblokjes in. Doe er geen zout bij. Voeg de wortelen en de prei toe, samen met het kruidentuiltje. Laat 30 minuten pruttelen. 
Verwijder het vet van de ham en snij de ham in dunne reepjes. 
Haal het kruidentuiltje uit de pot. Los het maïszetmeel op in een beetje warme bouillon en giet dat in de pot. Roer goed en laat gedurende 2 tot 3 minuten dikken.
Doe de spinazie en de ham erbij. Laat heel even doorkoken. Proef en breng eventueel verder op smaak met zout en peper. Dien heet op. 




*Gegrilde kippenvleugeltjes met paprika 

Voor 4 personen
16 kippenvleugeltjes 
1 eetlepel olijfolie
paprikapoeder

Wrijf de kippenvleugeltjes in met olie en bestrooi ze overvloedig met paprikapoeder. Leg ze in een schotel en bedek die met een vel aluminiumfolie. Laat ongeveer 30 minuten marineren op een koele plaats.
Gril de vleugeltjes 12 tot 15 minuten en draai ze regelmatig om. 




*Groentekrans van erwtjes en wortelen 

Voor 4 personen
1 bot wortelen
1 krop sla
250 gram diepgevroren erwtjes
1/4 bot peterselie
10 gram boter
zout
versgemalen peper

Schraap de wortelen en was ze. Snij ze in ronde schijfjes. Was de sla en maak de bladeren los. 
Kook eerst de wortelen in lichtgezouten water. Doe er na 5 minuten de erwtjes bij. Doe er pas op het laatste moment de sla bij.
Was de peterselie en dep ze droog. Haal de blaadjes van de stelen en hak ze fijn. Werk er de boter onder met een vork. 
Meng dit mengsel net voor het opdienen onder de groenten. Strooi er overvloedig peper over. 


11/12/2007 
Paule Neyrat, voedingsdeskundige
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Evenwichtige menu's en lichte recepten
De onderstaande recepten bevatten weinig vet en zijn dus licht.


Menu 1 


Pompelmoes gevuld met avocado en garnalen
Forel met worteltjes en venkel
Yoghurt
Compote van pruimen met steranijs
Volkorenbrood 





Pompelmoes gevuld met avocado en garnalen 


Ingrediënten voor 4 personen
2 pompelmoezen
½ citroen
1 avocado 
12 roze garnalen 
fleur de sel
versgemalen peper 

Snij de pompelmoezen doormidden. Haal er met een lepeltje het vruchtvlees uit. Leg het vruchtvlees 
systematisch in een slakom. Leg de lege helften in de koelkast.
Pers de citroen uit boven een diep bord. Schil de avocado. Snij één helft in dunne schijfjes en de andere 
in blokjes. Leg de sneetjes in het citroensap om verkleuren te voorkomen. Doe de blokjes bij de 
pompelmoes in de slakom.
Pel de garnalen.
Vul de lege pompelmoeshelften op met het mengsel van het vruchtvlees en de avocado. Prik er bovenop 
de sneetjes in. Doe er de garnalen bij.
Bestrooi elke pompelmoes net voor het opdienen met wat fleur de sel. En breng op smaak met 
versgemalen peper.




Forel met worteltjes en venkel 


Ingrediënten voor 4 personen
2 knollen venkel met het groen 
1 bosje jonge worteltjes
4 forellen
1 takje gedroogde venkel
1/2 glas witte wijn
2 eetlepels olijfolie 
fleur de sel
versgemalen peper 

Was de venkelknollen en maak ze schoon. Schraap de wortelen. Haal de venkel uiteen. Snij de wortelen 
in grote stukjes.
Verwarm de oven voor op 180 °C.
Steek het venkelgroen in de buik van de forel.
Vul een kookpot met lichtgezouten water, doe er het takje droge venkel in en breng aan de kook. Doe 
er de venkelschalen en de wortelen in.
Leg de forellen in een ovenschotel. Giet de witte wijn erover. Bak ze 10 tot 15 minuten (al naargelang 
hun dikte) in de oven en besprenkel ze geregeld.
Haal de wortelen en de venkel uit het water en leg ze in een diep bord. Giet er een scheut olijfolie over.
Bestrooi met wat fleur de sel. Werk af met een draai van de pepermolen.




Compote van pruimen met steranijs 


Ingrediënten voor 4 personen
800 gram pruimen
1 steranijs
20 gram suiker (eventueel)

Was de pruimen en ontpit ze. Doe ze samen met de steranijs in een kookpot. Doe er een lepel water bij.
Kook op een zacht vuurtje tot de pruimen zacht zijn. Roer af en toe.
Doe de suiker er op het laatste moment bij (als de pruimen goed rijp zijn, hoeft er geen suiker bij).


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Menu 2 

Bouillon met bloemen
Dorade met pompelmoes
Fijne groentjes op natuurlijke wijze
Kaas
Fruit
Volkorenbrood 





Bouillon met bloemen 


Ingrediënten voor 4 personen
4 kleine wortelen
1 stuk gember van 5 cm
1 liter runderbouillon
6 peperkorrels
1 bakje eetbare bloemen
zout

Schraap de wortelen en snij ze heel fijn of rasp ze.
Schil de gember en rasp hem. 
Breng de bouillon aan de kook en doe er de peperkorrels in. Laat 10 tot 15 minuten inkoken.
Doe er de wortelen en de gember in. Laat ze 5 tot 7 minuten koken. Proef de wortelen: ze moeten nog 
knapperig zijn. Breng de bouillon eventueel verder op smaak: hij moet goed krachtig zijn.
Giet de bouillon met de groenten in de borden. Doe er de bloemen bij. Dien heet op.




Dorade met pompelmoes 


Ingrediënten voor 4 personen
1 filet dorade 
1 pompelmoes 
1/2 glas witte wijn

Verwarm de oven voor op 180 °C.
Spoel de dorade af, dep ze droog en leg ze in een schotel.
Schil de pompelmoes en haal ook alle witte vliesjes eraf. Verdeel in partjes en vang het sap op.
Doe de wijn en het pompelmoessap in de schotel bij de dorade.
Zet 20 tot 25 minuten in de oven.
Doe de pompelmoespartjes er halverwege de kooktijd bij. Besprenkel geregeld.




Fijne groentjes op natuurlijke wijze 


Ingrediënten voor 4 personen
4 raapjes met groen
1 bosje jonge wortelen
200 gram prinsessenbonen
1 bosje bieslook

Schil en was de wortelen en de raapjes. Laat er 3 cm van het groen aan. Top en was de boontjes.
Kook de groentjes beetgaar in lichtgezouten kokend water. 
Giet ze af en schik ze op een schotel.
Versnipper het bieslook en strooi het over de schotel.



16/10/2007 
Paule Neyrat, voedingsdeskundige
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

KIP MET DIVERSE SAUSJES!

Wie lust nu geen kip! Het is bovendien heel mager vlees en het is niet duur!
Er zijn zoveel manieren om kip klaar te maken dat we het eigenlijk elke dag op het menu zouden kunnen zetten. Kipgerechten zijn gemakkelijk in te vriezen en op te warmen. Het is dus praktisch voor kinderen die eens alleen thuis zitten. Niet aarzelen dus!



Kippenreepjes met rijst en sinaasappel 


Voor 4 personen
Ingrediënten
400 gram kippenfilet (2 stuks)
½ klein rood pepertje 
120 gram basmatirijst 
2 sinaasappelen (onbehandeld) 
10 gram amandelschilfers
enkele takjes bieslook
zout
peper

Bereiding
Verwarm de oven voor op 250°C (gasstand 8/9). 
Bestrooi de kippenfilets met zout en peper. 
Haal de zaadjes uit het pepertje en snipper het pepertje fijn. Verdeel deze snippers over de kippenfilet. 
Wikkel elke filet in een vel aluminiumpapier, sluit de papillotten goed en leg ze in de oven. 
Verlaag de temperatuur naar 210°C (gasstand 7) en laat ze 15 minuten bakken. 
Giet de rijst in licht gezouten kokend water. Kook ze gaar: volg de aanwijzingen op de verpakking. Laat 
de rijst uitlekken. 
Was de sinaasappelen. Pers een van beiden uit en giet het sap bij de rijst. Rasp een deel van de schil en 
doe dat er ook bij. 
Meng goed en hou de rijst warm. 
Pel de andere sinaasappel, verwijder alle witte vliesjes en verdeel de sinaasappel in partjes. Leg ze op 
de rijst zodat ze wat opwarmen.
Verhit een braadpan zonder vet, doe er de amandelschilfers in en rooster ze 1 minuut tot ze beginnen 
te kleuren.
Doe de papillotten open. Giet het vrijgekomen braadvocht bij de rijst. 
Snij het vlees in dunne reepjes. Versnipper de takjes bieslook.
Schik de rijst op een warme schotel. Leg er de reepjes kip bij. 
Leg de amandelschilfers boven op de rijst. Bestrooi met het bieslook. Dien heet op. 





Kippenbout met asperges en geraspte wortelen 

Voor 2 personen
Ingrediënten
1 bussel groene asperges 
3 tot 4 wortelen
2 kippenbillen
1 koffielepel gevogeltefond (poeder)
1 koffielepel olijfolie
Zout
peper

Bereiding
Verwarm de oven voor op 220 °C (gasstand 8). Was de asperges en snij de onderkant eraf. Schraap de 
wortelen en rasp ze, maar niet te fijn. 
Bind de asperges samen en kook ze gaar in licht gezouten water, de kop naar boven. Laat ze uitlekken.
Stoom de geraspte wortelen gaar in een stoomtoestel of leg ze in het kookvocht van de asperges. Doe 
er een klein beetje zout bij. 
Leg de kippenbillen in een ovenschotel en zet die 5 minuten in de oven. Los de 
gevogeltefond op in 3 eetlepels water. 
Verlaag te temperatuur naar 180 °C. Doe de opgeloste fond in de schotel bij de kip en besprenkel er 
het vlees mee. Laat nog eens 15 tot 20 minuten braden en overgiet geregeld met het vocht. Draai de 
bouten halverwege de gaartijd om.
Leg de asperges in een schotel. Doe er de kip bij en het braadvocht en schik er de geraspte 
wortelen rond. Dien goed heet op. 





Kippenfilet met ananas en sinaasappel 

Ingrediënten
4 kippenfilets
2 sinaasappelen (onbehandeld) 
1 kleine ananas 
1 koffielepel olijfolie
1 takje citroenmelisse
2 eetlepels sojasaus
zout
peper

Leg de kippenfilets in een diepe schotel. Rasp er de schil van één sinaasappel boven. 
Pers beide sinaasappelen uit en giet het sap over de kip. 
Bedek de schotel met een vel aluminiumpapier en laat 30 minuten marineren in de koelkast. 
Schil intussen de ananas en snij hem in schijven. Snij elke schijf nog eens doormidden.
Verhit de olie in een braadpan en braad de halve ananasschijven aan weerskanten aan. Haal ze uit de 
pan en leg ze in een schotel. Hou de schotel warm. 
Haal de kip uit de marinade en doe ze in de hete braadpan. Schroei de filets aan weerskanten 
dicht en giet dan de marinade erbij. Bak de kip op een zacht vuurtje (anders wordt het vlees hard), zo’n 
15 tot 20 minuten (al naargelang de dikte) en draai ze halverwege de baktijd. 
Was de citroenmelisse en versnipper ze. 
Haal de kippenfilets uit de pan als ze gaar zijn en leg ze in de schotel bij de ananas. 
Doe de citroenmelisse en de sojasaus bij het braadvocht. Proef en breng eventueel verder op smaak 
met zout en peper. 
Giet de saus over de kip. Dien goed heet op. 





Gebraden kip met salie en gebakken aardappeltjes 

Voor 4 tot 6 personen
Ingrediënten
1 hoevekip 
2 takjes salie
1/2 glas witte wijn
800 gram aardappelen
2 eetlepels olijfolie
1 takje rozemarijn
zout
peper

Bereiding
Verwarm de oven voor op 220 °C (gasstand 8). 
Was de salie voorzichtig en stop ze in de kip. Zet de kip 45 tot 50 minuten in de oven, al 
naargelang de grootte.
Giet na 20 minuten de witte wijn in de braadslee of schotel en bestrooi de kip met wat zout. 
Overgiet de kip geregeld met het braadvocht. 
Doe er eventueel nog 2 of 3 eetlepels water bij.
Schil de aardappelen, snij ze in grote blokjes en kook ze ongeveer 15 minuten in lichtgezouten kokend 
water. Zorg dat ze nog stevig zijn. Giet ze af. 
Verhit de olie in een braadpan met antiaanbaklaag en bak de aardappelen goudbruin. Draai ze geregeld 
om zodat ze aan alle kanten gelijkmatig bruinen. Strooi er wat zout en peper over. 
Controleer na 10 tot 12 minuten met de punt van een mes of ze gaar zijn. Strooi er de rozemarijn over. 
Laat ze goed uitlekken op een vel keukenpapier. 
Dien de kip op in het braadvocht en schik er de aardappelen rond. 



22/01/2008 
Paule Neyrat, voedingsdeskundige
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Van deze kipgerechten hierboven ga ik er zelf zéker eens een paar uitproberen!!
Maar ook de recepten van Felice,Jenny en Déylanna staan nog steeds op mijn lijstje  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Ananas, manusje-van-alles
De ananas is een echt handige wintervrucht. Ze gaat zowel in desserts als in hartige schotels. Het schillen is misschien wel wat lastig, maar met een groot, scherp mes lukt dat meestal wel zonder al te veel problemen. 
De ananas zit boordevol goede voedingseigenschappen maar dat je ervan zou vermageren is een fabeltje! 



Gebakken ananas 


Voor 4 tot 6 personen
Ingrediënten
125 gram fijne suiker
1/2 glas water
4 vanillepeultjes
1 koffielepel gember in poedervorm
1 ananas

Bereiding
Maak een siroop door de suiker, het water en de opengesneden en uitgehaalde vanillepeulen aan de kook te brengen. Laat de siroop zachtjes koken tot ze lichtbruin begint te worden. Verwarm de oven voor op 230 °C. 
Snij de bovenkant van de ananas af en schil de vrucht dan. Leg ze in haar geheel in een ovenschotel. 
Doe de gember bij de siroop en meng goed. Giet de siroop op de ananas en zet de schotel in de oven. Laat ongeveer 45 minuten bakken en overgiet geregeld met het braadvocht. 
Haal de schotel uit de oven. Laat de ananas afkoelen en snij ze in schijven. Overgiet ze met de lauwe of koude siroop. 
U kunt bij de ananas ook vanille-ijs serveren. 





Gekarameliseerde ananas in een korstje met kirsch 

Voor 4 tot 6 personen
Ingrediënten
1 rijpe ananas 

Voor het deeg 
2,5 dl halfvolle melk 
1 vanillepeul
4 eierdooiers
15 gram suiker
15 gram bloem 
1 klein glas kirsch
poedersuiker

Bereiding
Schil de ananas in haar geheel. Leg de groene bladeren apart voor de versiering.
Snij de ananas in ronde schijven van 1 cm dikte. Haal het hart er niet uit. Zet koel weg. 
Maak het beslag klaar: breng de melk met de (in de lengte) gehalveerde vanillepeulen aan de kook. Doe de eierdooiers, de suiker en de bloem in een kom. Klop goed op tot het mengsel begint te schuimen. 
Giet er beetje bij beetje de melk bij en giet dit mengsel dan in de melkkookpan. Breng op een zacht vuurtje aan de kook en laat indikken. 
Haal de pot van het vuur. Giet het beslag in een kom. Laat afkoelen en zet koel weg. Doe de kirsch er pas bij als het goed is afgekoeld en meng goed. 
Overgiet elke schijf ananas met deze crème en leg de schijven systematisch op elkaar tot de ananas weer haar oorspronkelijke vorm heeft. 
Bestrooi met poedersuiker. Karameliseer de ananas met een kleine huishoudbrander. Prik er de bladeren in.
U kunt van dit dessert ook individuele porties maken. Voorzie per persoon 4 of 5 sneetjes. 





Salade hawaïenne 

Voor 4 personen
Ingrediënten
60 gram rijst 
2 kleine ananassen
1 citroen
3 eetlepels room
2 koffielepels mosterd
1 eetlepel ketchup
1 eetlepel cognac
tabasco
300 gram roze garnalen
1 snee ham van 80 tot 100 g
1 banaan
1 klein blikje maïs
1 bosje dragon
zout 
peper

Bereiding
Kook de rijst gaar in licht gezouten water. Giet af en laat afkoelen. Zet koel weg.
Snij de ananassen in de lengterichting doormidden. Snij de top niet af. Haal het vruchtvlees eruit en snij het in schijven en dan in kleine blokjes. Snij het harde middelste deel weg. Vang tijdens het snijden het sap op. Besprenkel de binnenkant van de schillen en de top overvloedig met citroen. Zet koel weg.
Maak de cocktailsaus klaar: klop in een kom de room, het opgevangen ananassap, de mosterd, de ketchup en de cognac op. Breng op smaak met zout, peper en tabasco. Zet koel weg
Pel de garnalen. 
Verwijder al het vet van de ham en snij de snee in blokjes. 
Schil de banaan en snij ze in ronde schijven. Besprenkel die ook met citroensap. 
Laat de maïs uitlekken. 
Haal de dragonblaadjes van de takjes. Hak ze fijn, maar laat enkele blaadjes heel voor de versiering. 
Doe alle ingrediënten in een slakom en meng ze voorzichtig. Giet er de cocktailsaus over en meng nog eens. 
Verdeel de bereiding over de ananashelften. 
Versier met de blaadjes dragon. Dien goed koel op. 




Kalfsgebraad met ananas 

Voor 4 personen
Ingrediënten
1 kalfsgebraad
1 ananas 
1 klein glas witte wijn
2 eetlepels arachideolie
3 klontjes suiker
1 likeurglas rum
zout
peper

Bereiding
Verhit de olie in een braadpot en braad het vlees aan alle kanten op een hoog vuur aan. 
Haal het vlees uit de pot en giet het vet weg. Doe het gebraad er opnieuw in.
Bestrooi met zout en peper. Giet de witte wijn erbij. Zet het vuur lager en laat nog eens 30 minuten pruttelen. Draai het gebraad af en toe om 
Doe er indien nodig wat water bij in de loop van het braadproces. 
Laat de klontjes suiker smelten in wat water en laat alles karameliseren. Giet er de rum bij zodra het mengsel lichtbruin is. leg het deksel op de pan en laat nog 15 minuten pruttelen.
Snij 4 schijven ananas af en verwijder de schil. 
Giet het opgevangen sap bij het kalfsgebraad in de pot 
Leg het gare vlees op een warme schotel en hou warm. 
Verwarm de ananasschijven 5 minuten in de saus.
Leg ze bij het vlees op de schotel.
Overgiet met de saus. 
Geef er Creoolse rijst bij. 



12/02/2008 
Paule Neyrat, diëtiste
(bron:e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Op het menu: MELOEN!!!
De meloen is een kruipplant van de familie van de Cucurbitaceae, waartoe ook de courgettes en de pompoenen behoren. 

De meloen is waarschijnlijk afkomstig van tropisch Afrika. De meloen was reeds in China bekend vóór de christelijke kalender, sommigen zeggen 1.000 jaar, anderen 4.000 jaar vóór Christus. We weten dat Grieken en Romeinen meloen aten: met peper, azijn of garum.
In de 15de eeuw bracht Karel VIII de meloen mee uit Italië. Hij had er gegeten in Cantalupo, een pauselijk domein dichtbij Rome. Die pausen ontwikkelden dichtbij Avignon de cultuur die hen toebehoorde. Vandaar de naam Cantaloup.
Later bewees Hendrik IV dat hij niet alleen van kip hield, maar ook van meloenen: hij was er dol op. Men zegt dat ook Alexandre Dumas graag meloen at. Onder Lodewijk XIV kweekte la Quintinie, de landbouwkundige van dienst, meloenen in de koninklijke groentetuin en zoals voor vele andere producten bracht hij tal van verbeteringen aan.


Er bestaan meerdere soorten meloen

-De Cantaloup uit Charentes: de courantste en dus meest gegeten soort. Het is een bolvormige meloen met een eerder groene, gladde en licht ingekeepte schil. Het vruchtvlees is oranje en smaakt zoet en lekker.

-De Canari: ovaal met een gele minder goed afgelijnde schil. Het vruchtvlees is wit. In principe zoet en verfrissend.

-De Galia heeft een enigszins ruwe schil met bruine tekening die doet denken aan kurk. Het vlees is smaragdgroen. De smaak is totaal verschillend. De Galia is geen courante vrucht.

Meloenen groeien in het zuiden (oosten en westen) van Frankrijk en in de streek van Poitou-Charentes, maar ook in Guadeloupe en Martinique, Spanje, Israël. De producent is verplicht de herkomst te vermelden.
Meloenen worden op vier verschillende manieren gekweekt:
-in serres of beschermd tegen weer en wind: verwarmd en dus vroeger rijp.
-onder plastic (tunnels): de planten worden beschermd, zodat een regelmatige productie mogelijk is. Deze methode wordt vooral in het zuiden toegepast.
-onder zeil, d.w.z. onder transparante tentzeilen die eveneens bescherming bieden.
-in volle grond, geplant onder een plastic zeil dat de aarde verwarmt en de groei van onkruid verhindert.


Meloen bevat uitzonderlijk veel caroteen: 0,1 tot 2,5 mg per 100 g. Hoe feller de oranje kleur, hoe meer caroteen de meloen bevat. Dankzij zijn anti-oxidatieve eigenschappen heeft meloen een gunstig effect op de huid, de arteriën, kortom alle cellen. Aangezien meloen zeer weinig calorieën (50 per 100 g) en zeer veel water (88%) bevat, wordt deze vrucht vaak voorgeschreven in het kader van een zgn. vermageringsdieet. De vrucht bevat gemiddeld 25 mg vitamine C, hetgeen lang niet slecht is.


Goed voor iedereen?

Niet echt, hoewel meloen ongetwijfeld perfect past in het kader van een gezonde voeding.
Meloen is namelijk moeilijk te verteren. Het hoog vezelgehalte (per 100 g) weegt niet op tegen dit nadeel. 
Bovendien heeft meloen een zeker laxerend effect. Daarom wordt het gebruik ervan formeel afgeraden bij moeders die borstvoeding geven omdat dit bij de baby kolieken kan veroorzaken!


Hoe kiezen en gebruiken?

Een goede meloen kiezen is geen sinecure. Zoals veel fruit worden meloenen geoogst vóór ze rijp zijn om ze beter te kunnen bewaren en vervoeren. Welnu, een meloen is pas eetbaar als hij rijp is.
Bepaalde producenten bepalen het suikergehalte met een pastille die op het fruit wordt gekleefd.
Een barst rond de steel wijst erop dat de vrucht rijp is.
Men beweert dat vrouwelijke meloenen beter zouden zijn dan mannelijke. De vrouwelijke zouden te herkennen zijn aan hun groot aureool... Onnodig te zeggen dat dit een (schuine of) seksistische uitspraak is: meloenen hebben natuurlijk geen geslacht! De grootte van het aureool is afhankelijk van het type meloen.
Men zegt ook dat men de meloen moet wegen: een zware meloen zou beter zijn dan een lichte. Ook dit blijkt een fabeltje te zijn.
Een rijpe meloen moet in de koelkast worden bewaard, zorgvuldig verpakt in aluminiumfolie om te vermijden dat alles in de koelkast naar meloen gaat ruiken.

Meloen wordt als volgt opgediend: in twee of in partjes gesneden en zonder pitten. Als men daarvoor een speciale lepel heeft, kan men bolletjes maken, men kan de meloen verwerken in fruit- of groentensla, in brochetten, enz. Fijne schijfjes meloen, waaiervormig geschikt op een bord, zijn een echte delicatesse.

Men kan meloen ook koken: in blokjes, gesauteerd in boter of in een weinig olie, ofwel "en papillotte" in een (warme) oven samen met ander fruit.
Meloen met Parmaham of gewone fijngesneden ham. Maar meloen past eigenlijk bij alles: groene slaatjes, avocado, venkel, ganzenlever, kippenwit, enz.



RECEPT : Meloensoep

Voor 2 personen
1 grote meloen

1 tuiltje koriander of basilicum


Snijd de meloen in twee en verwijder de pitten met een lepel. Hou enkele partjes apart in een kom.
Mix het vlees. Voeg de schijfjes meloen toe en laat het mengsel rusten: minstens 2 uur in de koelkast of 15 tot 20 minuten in de diepvriezer.
Vlak vóór deze koude soep wordt opgediend, kan u er enkele fijngesneden blaadjes kruiden aan toevoegen.

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Fruitdesserts!! Mjammie!!!
Vers fruit om de maaltijd af te sluiten hoort absoluut thuis in een evenwichtige voeding. Maar misschien wil u eens wat afwisseling of krijgt u vrienden op bezoek en wil u eens iets leukers maken. Hieronder vindt u enkele recepten met fruit verwerkt in desserts. Ze bevatten stuk voor stuk heel weinig suiker. 


Aardbeien in wijn met kaneel 

Ingrediënten
Voor 4 personen

5 dl rode wijn
2 sinaasappelen 
3 eetlepels fijne suiker 
2 staafjes kaneel 
500 gram aardbeien 
enkele blaadjes munt

Bereiding
Giet de rode wijn in een kookpot. Pers de sinaasappelen uit en doe het sap erbij. Verwarm langzaam. 
Laat 10 tot 15 minuten razen tot de wijn een beetje is ingekookt. Doe er de suiker bij. Laat nog eens 5 minuten verder razen zodat de wijn nog iets meer inkookt. Roer goed zodat de suiker volledig smelt. 
Haal de pot van het vuur.
Breek de kaneelstaafjes in stukjes en doe ze erbij. Laat trekken tot de wijn volledig is afgekoeld.
Zet de pot in de koelkast 
Was de aardbeien en snij ze in schijfjes. Doe ze in een kom of een bord. Bewaar ze in de koelkast tot net voor het opdienen. 
Filter de wijn net voor het opdienen. Giet ze bij de aardbeien. 
Versier met enkele blaadjes munt. 


Aardbeien met gekonfijte abrikozen 

Ingrediënten
Voor 4 personen

300 gram aardbeien 
300 gram abrikozen 
2 sinaasappelen (onbehandeld) 
1 citroen (onbehandeld) 
2 dl witte wijn
1 steranijs
1 mespunt kaneelpoeder 
1 vanillepeul 
1 eetlepel honing 
verse munt 

Bereiding
Was de aardbeien en verwijder de steeltjes. Snij de abrikozen doormidden en verwijder de pitten. Snij ze in schijven. Was de sinaasappelen en de citroen. Rasp de schil van de citroen en van één sinaasappel. 
Pers beide sinaasappelen uit. 
Giet de wijn en het sinaasappelsap in een kookpot. Doe de steranijs erbij samen met het kaneelpoeder. 
Snij de vanillepeul in de lengte doormidden en schraap er met een mesje de zaadjes uit. Doe ze in de kookpot. Doe de honing erbij. 
Verwarm langzaam en roer goed om de vanillezaadjes gelijkmatig te verdelen. Laat 10 tot 15 minuten totdat het vocht een beetje is ingekookt. 
Doe er de sneetjes abrikozen bij en na nog eens 3 minuten de aardbeien. Laat nog eens 2minuten razen. 
Haal het fruit met een schuimspaan uit de pot. Schik ze op een schotel. 
Zet het vuur wat harder en laat het vocht nog 2 tot 3 minuten verder inkoken. Verwijder de steranijs als het mengsel stroopachtig is en giet het over het fruit. 
Laat afkoelen. 
Zet koel weg tot net voor het opdienen. Versier met wat verse munt. 


Rood fruit met meloen en crème anglaise met vanillesmaak 

Ingrediënten
Voor 4 personen

2,5 dl halfvolle melk 
1 vanillepeul
2 eierdooiers
2 eetlepels suiker 
300 gram aardbeien 
1 meloen 
1 bakje frambozen 
verse munt 

Bereiding
Giet de melk in een slakom. Open de vanillepeul in de lengte en schraap er met een mesje de zaadjes 
uit. Doe ze bij de melk. Voeg de eierdooiers toe en de suiker. 
Klop het mengsel met een garde of met een mixer op tot een homogeen mengsel. 
Giet het in een kookpot. Verwarm langzaam. Kook de crème anglaise onder voortdurend roeren met een houten lepel totdat de crème aan de lepel blijft kleven. 
Laat afkoelen en zet minstens 2 uur in de koelkast. 
Was de aardbeien en verwijder de steeltjes. Snij ze in grote stukken. Maak de frambozen schoon. 
Snij de meloen doormidden en verwijder de zaadjes. Snij het vruchtvlees in vier mooie kwarten. 
Giet de afgekoelde crème anglaise in borden of in een schotel. Verdeel het fruit erover. 
Versier met enkele blaadjes munt.


Brochette van fruit, met lichte crème catalane 

Ingrediënten
Voor 4 personen

5 dl magere melk
1 vanillepeul 
4 eierdooiers
20 gram suiker
schil van 1 sinaasappel 
1 citroen 
1/2 ananas 
3 witte perziken 
1 kleine meloen 
400 gram aardbeien 
1 bakje frambozen 
15 gram griessuiker
2 takjes munt 

Bereiding
Verwarm de melk. Open de vanillepeul in de lengte, schraap er met een mesje de zaadjes uit en doe die bij de melk. Haal de melk van het vuur zodra ze begint te koken. Laat 10 minuten trekken. Verwarm de oven voor op 150 °C.
Doe de eierdooiers en de suiker in een kom. Meng goed. Giet de melk er voorzichtig en onder voortdurend kloppen bij. Rasp de schil van de sinaasappel en doe die erbij. Giet de bereiding in 6 kommetjes. Zet 30 minuten in de oven. 
Haal de kommetjes uit de oven en laat ze afkoelen. Zet ze 10 minuten in de diepvriezer en laat de crème een beetje opstijven. 
Maak intussen de brochettes met het fruit klaar: pers de citroen uit en giet het sap in een kom. Leg het fruit er systematisch in. 
Schil de ananas en snij het vruchtvlees in kleine blokjes. 
Schil de perziken en snij het vruchtvlees eveneens in kleine blokjes. 
Snij de meloen open en maak met een speciaal lepeltje balletjes uit het vruchtvlees. 
Was de aardbeien en verwijder de steeltjes. Snij ze in tweeën.
Maak 12 brochettes klaar met afwisselend een stuk van de verschillende fruitsoorten. Eindig telkens met een framboos. 
Zet op elk bord een schoteltje met de crème catalane. Versier met wat munt. Leg er telkens 3 brochettes bij. 


Perziken en nectarines met muntgelei 

Ingrediënten
Voor 4 personen

1 bosje pepermunt
4 blaadjes gelatine 
3 witte perziken 
2 nectarines 

Bereiding
Pluk de blaadjes munt van de takjes. Hou 4 tot 5 blaadjes apart. Snipper de rest van de muntblaadjes vrij fijn.
Laat de gelatine in een kleine kom koud water weken. Doe de helft van de munt in een kleine kookpot. 
Giet er twee grote glazen water bij. Breng aan de kook. Haal van het vuur zodra het water begint te koken en laat 5 minuten trekken.
Knijp de gelatineblaadjes uit tussen uw vingers. Doe ze bij het nog warme aftreksel. Meng goed tot de gelatine volledig is opgelost. Doe er de rest van de munt bij. Giet in een schotel en zet deze 2 tot 3 uur in de koelkast. De gelei moet goed vast zijn. 
Schil de perziken en snij ze in schijfjes. Was de nectarines en snij ze op dezelfde manier. Schik ze in een halve maan op de borden of op de schotel, afwisselend een snee perzik en een snee nectarine. 
Versnij de gelei met een mes. Leg die op het fruit. Versier met de apart gehouden muntblaadjes. 


(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

2008, het jaar van de aardappel!!!!

De Verenigde Naties hebben 2008 uitgeroepen tot Internationaal jaar van de aardappel. Dat gebeurde op vraag van de wereldvoedselorganisatie FAO (Food and Agriculture Organisation) die de aardappel erkent als basisvoedsel voor de wereldbevolking. Een unieke kans om enkele (uitstekende) recepten voor te stellen! 


Slaatje van aardappelen en mosselen 

Voor 4 personen
Ingrediënten
800 gram aardappelen
1 ui
1 kilo mosselen 
1 takje tijm
1 dl droge witte wijn
1 eetlepel ciderazijn
3 teentjes look
2 eierdooiers 
2 eetlepels olijfolie
zout
versgemalen peper

Bereiding
Was de aardappelen en kook ze gaar in de pel. 
Pel de ui en versnipper hem heel fijn. 
Maak de mosselen schoon. Doe ze in een kookpan, voeg de wijn en de tijm toe en kook ze op een hoog vuur tot ze opengaan. Schud regelmatig.
Haal de mosselen uit de schelp en hou ze warm.
Filter het kookvocht in een puntzeef of in een dunne zeefdoek. Giet het vocht in een kom en doe de azijn erbij. Zet weg. 
Pel de teentjes look en stamp ze fijn. Vermeng ze met de eierdooiers, de olijfolie en het apart gehouden mosselvocht. Breng op smaak met zout en peper. 
Warm deze saus heel langzaam op en hou ze warm. Ze mag vooral niet koken.
Haal de warme aardappelen uit hun schil. Snij ze in schijfjes. 
Werk ze onder de ui en de mosselen.


Varkensgebraad met twee soorten appel 

Voor 4 personen
Ingrediënten
1 varkensgebraad van 800 gram
1 eetlepel olijfolie
0,5 dl witte wijn
2 takjes salie
4 appelen (golden)
400 gram aardappelen (ratte)

Bereiding
Verwarm de oven voor op 220 °C (gasstand 7).
Vet een ovenschotel in.
Schuif de salieblaadjes onder de speklaag van het varkensgebraad. Leg het in de schotel en giet er de wijn bij. 
Snij de golden in vieren, verwijder het klokhuis, maar schil de appelen niet. Schik ze in de schotel rond het gebraad.
Schil de aardappelen, snij ze in tweeën of vieren, al naargelang hun grootte, en verdeel ze ook over de schotel. 
Breng op smaak met zout en peper. Zet de schotel 50 minuten tot 1 uur in de oven. 
Overgiet geregeld met het braadvocht. Doe er eventueel wat extra water bij. Bedek aan het eind van de baktijd met een vel aluminiumpapier. 


Pommes sarladaises 

Voor 4 personen
Ingrediënten
50 gram eekhoorntjesbrood (gedroogd)
800 gram aardappelen
2 eetlepels olijfolie
4 teentjes look
zout
versgemalen peper

Bereiding
Verwarm de oven voor op 200 °C (gasstand 6).
Laat de paddenstoelen weken in een kom water (ongeveer 20 minuten).
Schil de aardappelen en was ze. Snij ze in grote frites.
Verhit de olie in een diepe ovenschotel en braad de aardappelen snel aan.
Doe er het look bij (ongepeld) en de uitgelekte paddenstoelen.
Plaats het deksel op de schotel. 
Laat 40 minuten bakken in de oven.


Verstopte vis 

Voor 4 personen
Ingrediënten
1 kilo aardappelen
1 bosje bieslook
1/2 bosje peterselie
300 gram verse vis (filets)
300 gram gerookte forel (filets)
1 limoen
2,5 dl light room
40 gram boter

Bereiding
Kook de aardappelen in de pel in licht gezouten kokend water.
Versnipper het bieslook en de plukjes peterselie. 
Doe de verse filets in licht gezouten kokend water en haal ze eruit zodra het water weer kookt. Laat ze uitlekken op een vel keukenpapier. 
Haal ze met een vork uiteen in een diepe kom. Doe hetzelfde met de gerookte forel.
Rasp de schil van de limoen en doe die bij de vis, samen met het uitgeperste sap van de limoen, de helft van de room en het bieslook. Meng goed. 
Verwarm de oven voor op 210 °C (gasstand 7).
Haal de aardappelen uit de pel, snij ze in grote stukken en stamp ze fijn tot puree. Doe de boter erbij, meng goed, en voeg dan de rest van de room en de peterselie toe. Breng op smaak met zout en peper 
Doe de helft van de puree in een ovenschotel, leg er de vis op en eindig met de rest van de puree. 
Maak het oppervlak mooi effen en zet de schotel ongeveer 10 minuten in de oven. 
Dien warm of lauw op.


Aardappelkoek met rauwe ham 

Voor 4 personen 
Ingrediënten
2 uien
2 takjes rozemarijn
800 gram aardappelen
4 fijne sneetjes rauwe ham
3 eetlepels olijfolie
zout
versgemalen peper

Bereiding
Verwarm de oven voor op 160°C. 
Pel de uien en snipper ze fijn. Verhit 1 eetlepel olie in een pan met antiaanbaklaag en stoof de uien 8 tot 10 minuten goudbruin op een zacht vuurtje, samen met de rozemarijn. 
Schil de aardappelen, was en rasp ze. Doe ze in een slakom samen met de uien en de rozemarijn. Breng op smaak met zout en peper en meng alles goed. 
Verwijder al het vet van de sneetjes ham en snij ze in reepjes.
Verhit nog een eetlepel olie in een grote pan en doe 3/4 van de aardappelen erin. Druk ze goed aan. Laat 10 minuten op een zacht vuurtje bruinen. Haal de aardappelkoek uit de pan. 
Doe de rest van de olie in de pan. Doe er nu de rest van de geraspte aardappelen in en druk weer goed aan. bestrooi met de reepjes ham. 
Laat 5 minuten bakken en leg er dan de andere pannenkoek op, met de gebakken kant naar boven. 
Druk goed aan zodat ze aan elkaar gaan kleven. Bak nog 10 minuten op een zacht vuurtje.
Hevel de pannenkoek over in een taartvorm. 
Zet de vorm nog 15 minuten in de oven. 
Dien heet op.



(bron: e-gezondeheid.be 29/01/2008 
Paule Neyrat, diëtist)

----------


## Agnes574

Pruimenrecepten voor luie darmen!!!

Onze darmen hebben het de voorbije weken zwaar te verduren gehad door het tekort aan vezels. Een kleine pruimenkuur zal ze zeker geen kwaad doen. Maar het hoeft niet altijd compote te zijn. Er zijn nog heel wat andere manieren om pruimen klaar te maken. 


Konijnenrug met gedroogde vruchten 

Voor 4 personen
Ingrediënten
1 klein konijn of het rugstuk van een groot konijn
1 sjalot
4 abrikozen
10 pruimen 
1 eetlepel olijfolie
1 takje rozemarijn
20 gram rozijnen
2 dl witte wijn
150 gram rijst
2 eetlepels room
zout
versgemalen peper

Bereiding 
Versnijd het konijn in stukken. Pel de sjalot en snipper ze fijn. 
Snij de abrikozen in tweeën. Ontpit de pruimen en snij ze eveneens in tweeën. 
Verhit de olie in een vuurvaste braadpot. Stoof de sjalot al roerend. 
Doe de stukken konijn erbij en laat ze aan alle kanten bruinen. Bestrooi met zout en peper.
Zet het vuur lager en doe de wijn en de rozemarijn erbij. 
Doe het deksel op de pot en laat 10 minuten stoven. 
Doe er de abrikozen, de rozijnen en de pruimen bij. Laat nog eens ongeveer 40 minuten stoven op een zacht vuurtje of zet de braadpot 1 uur in de oven op 160°C.
Kook intussen de rijst gaar in licht gezouten kokend water. 
Haal de stukken konijn en de vruchten uit de pot. Hou ze goed warm.
Proef de saus en breng ze eventueel op smaak met nog wat zout en/of peper. Doe er nog wat witte wijn bij als er te weinig saus is. Werk af met de room 
Doe het konijn en de vruchten weer in de pot en breng nog heel even aan de kook. 
Dien goed heet op in de pot
Geef de rijst er apart bij. 


Kalkoengebraad met pruimen 

Voor 4 personen
Ingrediënten
10 tot 15 pruimen (al naargelang de grootte)
1 ui
1 tomaat
1 teentje look
500 gram gebraad van een jonge kalkoen
1 eetlepel olie
1 sinaasappel (onbehandeld)
1 dl witte wijn
zout
peper

Bereiding 
Laat de pruimen weken in een kop water tot ze weer meer volume hebben 
Pel de ui en snipper ze fijn. Ontvel de tomaat: dompel ze 30 seconden onder in kokend water en verwijder daarna het vel en de zaadjes. Snij het vruchtvlees in grote stukken. Pel het teentje knoflook.
Verhit de olie in een braadpot en laat het gebraad aan alle kanten bruinen. 
Haal het gebraad uit de pot, laat het uitlekken op een vel keukenpapier en giet de olie weg.
Doe de ui, het look en de tomaat in de pot en stoof ze al roerend 2 à 3 minuten (de bodem van de pot is nog vet genoeg: u hoeft dus geen olie of boter toe te voegen). 
Doe het gebraad erbij en bestrooi met peper en zout.
Giet de wijn erbij. Doe het deksel op de pot en laat 15 minuten op een heel zacht vuurtje pruttelen. 
Doe er dan de uitgelekte pruimen bij. 
Haal met een dunschiller een paar reepjes schil van de sinaasappel en doe die samen met de pruimen bij het gebraad. Sluit de pot weer en laat nog eens 15 tot 20 minuten pruttelen (controleer af en toe of het vlees nog niet gaar is).
Haal het gebraad uit de pot en leg het op een schotel. Bedek het met aluminiumpapier en laat het 10 minuten rusten op een warme plaats (bijvoorbeeld in de oven).
Proef de saus en breng eventueel verder op smaak met zout en/of peper.
Snij het gebraad in sneetjes. Giet er de saus rond en schik er ten slotte ook de pruimen rond.


Aardappelpannetje met pruimen en kaneel 

Voor 4 personen
Ingrediënten
12 pruimen (of meer al naargelang de grootte)
800 gram krielaardappelen 
1 ui
50 gram gerookt spek
2 eetlepels olijfolie
½ koffielepel kaneel
zout
versgemalen peper

Bereiding 
Laat de pruimen weken in lauw water en haal de pit eruit. 
Was de aardappelen, maar schil ze niet. Schuur ze met een sponsje af in water en droog ze goed.
Pel de ui en snipper hem fijn.
Verhit de olie in een pot met antiaanbaklaag en laat het spek en de ui op een hoog vuur bruinen. Laat ze uitlekken op een vel keukenpapier.
Doe de aardappelen in de pan. Schud de pot zodat de aardappelen aan alle kanten geolied zijn. Bak ze ongeveer 15 tot 20 minuten en roer geregeld. Controleer met de punt van een mes of ze nog niet gaar zijn. 
Doe er dan de ui, het spek en de uitgelekte pruimen bij.
Strooi er een beetje zout over, peper en het kaneel. 
Laat nog eens 5 minuten al roerend stoven. 


Soufflé van pruimen 

Voor 6 personen 
Ingrediënten
24 grote, vlezige pruimen 
1 mespuntje kaneelpoeder
4 eieren
100 gram suiker
4 eetlepels bloem
4 eetlepels armagnac
10 gram boter
zout

Bereiding 
Ontpit de pruimen. Doe ze in een braadpot samen met 2 dl water en laat ze een uur weken. Doe er dan het kaneel bij, leg het deksel op de pot en laat 30 minuten pruttelen op een zacht vuurtje. 
Haal de pruimen uit de pot en haal ze door een draaizeef of mix ze tot een mooie puree. Laat afkoelen.
Scheid de eierdooiers van het eiwit. 
Doe de dooiers en de suiker in een kom en klop ze stevig op tot het mengsel schuimt. Doe er onder voortdurend kloppen beetje bij beetje de bloem bij, daarna de armagnac en ten slotte de pruimenpuree.
Verwarm de oven voor op 200 °C. Klop het eiwit met een mespuntje zout op tot het stijf is. Spatel het eiwit voorzichtig onder de bereiding. Draai altijd in dezelfde richting, anders breekt het. 
Vet een soufflévorm in met boter of olie. Strooi er wat suiker in en draai de vorm tot de suiker goed vastkleeft aan de wanden 
Giet het mengsel in de vorm en zet die 10 minuten in de oven. Zet de oven daarna op 240°C en laat de vorm er nog eens 10 minuten in staan. Dien meteen op.



(bron: e-gezondheid.be 08/01/2008 
Paule Neyrat, diëtiste)

----------


## Agnes574

Hartige taarten!!!

Niets is zo praktisch als een hartige taart voor het middag- of avondeten!! 
Een groentesoepje als starter, gevolgd door de taart met een slaatje, en een melkproduct of een stuk fruit als toetje. Zo'n maaltijd is niet alleen snel klaar, maar ook evenwichtig… Op voorwaarde dan wel dat de taart niet zwemt in het vet en dat het deeg licht en goed is, niet het soort deeg dus dat in de handel te verkrijgen is. 


Boterdeeg 
Dit deeg, een recept van Benoît Witz, chef-kok van de Abbaye de la Celle, is ongemeen licht. U kunt ze 
gebruiken voor al uw taarten en quiches. 

Voor ongeveer 600 gram
Ingrediënten
35 gram boter 
400 gram bloem type 45
100 gram aardappelzetmeel
13 gram zout
13 gram suiker
2 eieren
1 dl witte wijn

Bereiding
Snij de boter in kleine stukjes en bewerk ze twee minuten met een vork tot ze smeerbaar is.
Zeef de bloem en het aardappelzetmeel in een kom. Voeg het zout en de suiker toe. 
Vermeng met de boter en de eieren en giet er intussen geleidelijk aan de witte wijn bij. Bewerk het deeg 
met de vingertoppen tot het mooi homogeen is. 
Vorm van het deeg dan een bal.
Wikkel het deeg in aluminiumfolie. Laat minstens 30 minuten op een koele plaats rusten (liefst in de koelkast).
U kunt het deeg ook een dag van tevoren klaarmaken en in de koelkast bewaren.
Haal het deeg uit de koelkast. Rol het met een met bloem bestoven deegrol uit op het aanrecht en leg het in de taartvorm. 
Gebruik altijd een vorm met antiaanbaklaag. Smeer ze een weinig in met boter. 

Als u nog wat van het deeg over hebt, kunt u het oprollen tot een bal. Rol het deeg dan opnieuw. Snij van het uitgerolde deeg kleine repen en versier er de taart mee.
U kunt van de rest ook twee kleine individuele taartjes maken. 


Tarte Tatin van tomaten 

Voor 4 tot 6 personen

Ingrediënten
1/2 bosje basilicum
2 eetlepels olijfolie
8 trostomaten
1 takje verse rozemarijn 
1 koffielepel anijszaadjes
1 koffielepel venkelzaadjes
400 tot 500 gram boterdeeg
zout
tabasco

Bereiding
Pluk de basilicumblaadjes van de takjes en versnipper ze. Doe ze in een kom en meng er de helft van de olie door. Breng op smaak met enkele druppels tabasco. Dek af en zet koel weg. 
Verwarm de oven voor op 210°C.
Ontvel de tomaten. Snij ze in tweeën en verwijder de zaadjes. Bestrooi ze met een klein beetje zout.
Laat ze 10 minuten ondersteboven uitlekken op een rooster of op een vel keukenpapier.
Kwast een vorm in met de rest van de olie. Bedek de bodem met een vel bakpapier. Strijk ook die in met olie.
Strooi er de anijs-, de venkelzaadjes en de rozemarijnnaalden over. 
Leg de tomaten erop. Schik ze goed dicht naast elkaar, met de bolle kant naar onderen, en tot op 1 cm van de rand.
Rol het deeg uit. De diameter moet net iets groter zijn dan die van de vorm. 
Leg het deeg op de tomaten en druk de randen rondom rond vast tegen de binnenkant van de vorm.
Zet 35 tot 40 minuten in de oven.
Haal de taartvorm uit de oven. Laat 5 minuten afkoelen. Draai de taart dan om op een schotel. Bestrooi met het basilicum.


Preitaart (mijn favoriet!! Ik ben dol op hartige taarten!!)

Voor 4 tot 6 personen

Ingrediënten  
1 kilo wit van prei
1 eetlepel olijfolie
4 eierdooiers
nootmuskaat
400 tot 500 gram boterdeeg
zout
peper

Bereiding
Maak het preiwit grondig schoon en snij ze in dunne ringen. 
Verhit de olie in een kookpot. Stoof de prei op een zacht vuurtje tot ze zacht is.
Verwarm de oven op 200 °C. 
Haal de pan van het vuur. Voeg drie van de eierdooiers toe en meng goed. Breng op smaak met zout en peper en een snuifje nootmuskaat. 
Rol het deeg uit in twee lappen ter grootte van uw taartvorm.
Bedek de bodem met een van de lappen.
Giet er de prei in.
Leg het andere deeg erop en druk het met uw vingers goed aan zodat de taart rondom rond dicht is. 
Maak met de punt van een mes een kruisvormig raster op het deegoppervlak. 
Los de vierde eierdooier op in een bodempje water en smeer het met een kwastje uit over het oppervlak van het deeg.
Zet de preitaart 35 tot 40 minuten in de oven. 



(bron: e-gezondheid.be 25/09/2007 
Paule Neyrat, voedingsdeskundige)

----------


## Agnes574

Snelle gerechten vol inspiratie!!!!

Krijgt u een massa volk op bezoek? Hebt u geen tijd om te koken? Hieronder vindt u een aantal ideetjes, allemaal heel licht uiteraard. Tijdsgebrek is nog geen reden om uw fantasie niet te benutten! 


Kwarkgerecht met fijne tuinkruiden en sjalotten 

Voor 4 personen

Ingrediënten
500 g kwark 
1 sjalot
1 teentje knoflook
10 takjes peterselie, bieslook, kervel
0,5 dl wijnazijn
0,5 dl witte wijn 
1 dl room
4 sneden boerenbrood

Bereiding 
Laat de kwark uitlekken in een vochtige kaasdoek en doe hem in een slakom.
Versnipper de sjalot en de teentjes look en doe die erbij. Versnipper de kruiden en doe ze er ook bij. 
Meng alles dooreen.
Giet de azijn, de wijn en de room erbij.
Breng op smaak met zout en peper en roer goed
Zet de bereiding in de koelkast tot net voor het opdienen. 
Gril de sneden brood in een broodrooster. Dien ze lauw op met de kwark. 


Gemengde sla met geitenkwark 

Voor 4 personen

Ingrediënten
250 gram gemengde sla
500 gram geitenkwark (evt. schapenkwark) 
125 g zwarte olijven zonder pit
Peterselie, kervel, koriander
2 eetlepels olijfolie
1 eetlepel sherryazijn
1 eetlepel balsamicoazijn

Bereiding
Hak de olijven en de fijne kruiden fijn. 
Meng ze onder de kwark. 
Was de gemengde sla en dep ze droog. Maak een vinaigrette van de olie, de twee soorten azijn, zout en peper en doe die over de sla.
Leg de sla op een schotel.
Maak van de kwark kleine balletjes. 
Verdeel ze over de sla. 


Kabeljauw met ham 

Voor 4 personen

Ingrediënten
4 moten kabeljauw
8 ansjovisfilets
4 sneden Parmaham
1 ui
1 koffielepel olijfolie
1 dl witte wijn

Bereiding
Leg twee ansjovisfilets op elke kabeljauwmoot. Draai ze elk apart in een snee ham. 
Pel de ui en snipper hem fijn. Verhit de olie in een pan en stoof er de ui in.
Doe de kabeljauwmoten erbij. Braad de vis 1 minuut aan weerskanten.
Giet de wijn erin. Voeg geen zout toe. Bestrooi met peper.
Laat 5 minuten pruttelen en draai de moten halverwege om. 
Schik de kabeljauwmoten op een schotel. Geef er het kookvocht bij als saus of giet het erover. 


Brochettes van staartvis met fruit 

Voor 4 personen

Ingrediënten
400 gram staartvis 
1 citroen
1 eetlepel olijfolie
2 nectarines
8 abrikozen
2 trossen druiven
6 blaadjes laurier

Bereiding
Snij de staartvis in grote blokjes. Doe ze in een bord met de olie en het sap van de citroen.
Was de nectarines en de abrikozen en haal er telkens de kern uit. Snij ze in kwartjes.
Was de druiven.
Snij de laurierblaadjes in tweeën. 
Maak 8 brochettes en steek er afwisselend een stukje vis, een stukje fruit en een stukje laurier op. 
Laat 7 tot 8 minuten grillen op een barbecue of op een gril en draai de brochettes af en toe. Besprenkel ze tijdens het grillen met de marinade. Strooi er pas wat zout op als ze gaar zijn. 


Pasta met zeevruchten 

Voor 4 personen

Ingrediënten
200 gram pasta naar keuze
2 eetlepels olijfolie
500 gram diepgevroren zeevruchten 
1 teentje knoflook
6 takjes platte peterselie 

Bereiding
Kook de pasta gaar in lichtgezouten kokend water. 
Verhit intussen de olie in een pan. Doe er de zeevruchten bij. Laat ze 5 minuten op een hevig vuur en onder voortdurend roeren bakken tot ze allemaal ontdooid zijn. 
Pel het teentje look en hak het fijn. Doe hetzelfde met de peterselie. Doe ze bij de zeevruchten.
Laat de pasta uitlekken. Doe de pasta in de pan bij de zeevruchten.
Laat nog eens 1 minuut bakken. Proef en breng eventueel op smaak met wat peper en eventueel met een snuifje zout. 
Dien op in de pan. 


Tartaar van gele tomaten met Bayonneham 

Voor 4 personen

Ingrediënten
6 tot 8 gele tomaten 
1 sjalot
1 teentje look
1 eetlepel olijfolie
1 eetlepel balsamicoazijn
1 limoen 
4 sneden Bayonneham
4 plukjes kervel

Bereiding
Was de tomaten. Snij ze in vieren en verwijder het binnenste. Snij het vruchtvlees met een mes in reepjes.
Pel de sjalot en het teentje look en snipper ze fijn. Meng ze in een slakom en doe de tomaten erbij. 
Maak een vinaigrette van de olijfolie en de azijn en giet ze over de tomaten.
Rasp er de schil van de limoen boven. Breng op smaak met zout en peper. Roer alles goed. 
Verwijder de vetranden van de ham. Snij de helft er van in fijne reepjes. Meng ze onder de tomaten.
Snij de twee andere sneden in tweeën. Schik ze op de borden.
Leg de tartaar erop. Versier met wat plukjes kervel. 


Spaghetti van courgettes met basilicum 

Voor 4 personen

Ingrediënten
4 courgettes
1 teentje look
1/2 bosje basilicum
50 gram pijnboompitten
2 eetlepels olijfolie

Bereiding
Was de courgettes. Snij ze met een dunschiller in lange fijne repen.
Pel het teentje look en snipper het fijn. Pluk de basilicumblaadjes van de takken. Mix alles met de pijnboompitten en de olijfolie. Breng op smaak met zout en peper
Dompel de courgettespaghetti 2 minuten onder in lichtgezouten kokend water. Laat uitlekken in een slakom.
Doe de pesto erbij. Meng en dien op. 


Vijgen uit de oven met frambozen 

Voor 4 personen

Ingrediënten
1 bakje frambozen
10 gram fijne suiker
12 vijgen
10 gram boter
1 koffielepel honing 
1 citroen

Bereiding 
Mix de helft van de frambozen. Doe de coulis op een schotel. Zet de schotel in de diepvriezer.
Doe de andere helft van de frambozen in hun geheel in een andere schotel en bestrooi ze met de suiker. Zet ook deze schotel in de diepvriezer.
Verwarm de oven op 220 °C. 
Maak bovenop de vijgen een kruisvormige inkeping. Doe ze in een ovenschotel. Leg in de inkeping een nootje boter en wat honing. Laat 10 minuten bakken.
Doe de vijgen in de schotel met de gekoelde coulis. Verdeel de gekoelde frambozen eromheen. 
Dien meteen op. 


(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Déylanna

Kaas-ui brood

1 sjalot
200 gram oude kaas
1 stokbrood

Verwarm de over voor op 170 graden. Plaats het rooster onderin.
Snijd het stokbrood in de lengte open.
Snipper het sjalot en vermeng het met de geraspte kaas.
Verdeel het over het stokbrood en klap deze weer dicht.
Plaats het brood op een, met bakpapier, bedekte bakplaat gedurende ongeveer 10 minuten in de oven.

----------


## Déylanna

Broodje bieslookkaas

meergranen broodje
bieslookkaas
komkommer
gele paprika
sla


Snijd een meergranen broodje open en leg er wat gewassen sla op.
Schep hierop een flinke lepel bieslookkaas en maak het af met wat schijfjes komkommer en gele paprika.

----------


## Déylanna

Griekse salade

3 middelgrote tomaten
1 grote paprika
1 komkommer
3 lente uitjes in stukjes van 1 cm
250 gram feta in blokjes
1/3 kop zwarte olijven zonder pit
2 eetlepels citroensap
3 eetlepels olijfolie

Snijd de tomaten in 8 partjes en de paprika in blokjes van 2 cm.
Snijd de komkommer in de lengte doormidden en verwijder de zaadjes. Snijd de komkommer vervolgens in plakjes van ongeveer 1 cm.
Doe de tomaten, komkommer, paprika, lente ui, feta en olijven in een schaal.
Besprenkel met olijfolie en het citroensap. Even mengen en klaar.

----------


## Déylanna

500 gram witlof (de stronkjes in de lengte gehalveerd)
500 gram kipfilet (in lange reepjes)
1 eetlepel olijfolie
2 eetlepels suiker
200 gram geraspte Emmentaler kaas
sap van 1 limoen
2 dl room
halve dl witte wijnazijn
halve dl witte wijn
peper en zout


Verhit de olie in een pan en bak de kip aan alle kanten bruin. Bestrooi met peper en zout.
Breng een pan water aan de kook en laat de witlof in een stoommandje, met deksel erop, ongeveer 5 minuten stomen. Sneer een overschaal in met boter en strooi daar de suiker op. Verdeel de witlof over de schaal en leg de repen kip ertussen. Roer de kaas, het limoensap, de room en de azijn door elkaar en giet dit over de witlofschotel. Zet de witlofschotel zo'n 20 minuten in het midden van de oven.

(bron: Smulweb.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

Toscaanse wok met kip

500 gram kipfilet
1 theelepel sambal
gehakte knoflook
wokgroenten
chilisaus
beetje water
ongezouten noten
peper+zout
wokolie

De kipfilet in blokjes snijden,kruiden met peper+zout en goudbruin bakken
De sambal en knoflook toevoegen en 2 min laten sudderen
De wokgroenten toevoegen,samen met de chilisaus en het water
Paar minuten goed wokken
Daarn de noten toevoegen....opdienen met rijst of mie!!

----------


## Agnes574

Kip met wokgroenten

Wokgroenten met courgette,paprika,wortel etc
Kip 400 gram
2 teentjes knoflook
2 eetlepels olie
2 eetlepels suiker
2 eetlepels sojasaus
1,5 deciliter kippenbouillon
peper+zout
mie of vermicelli

Kip in reepjes snijden,kruiden en bakken in de olie,
knoflook toevoegen en daarna suiker,sojasaus,wokgroenten en kippenbouillon
Paar minuten goed wokken
Opdienen met mie of vermicelli!

----------


## Déylanna

Italiaans roerei


- 3 eieren
- 3 a 4 tomaten
- 1 ui (grof gesneden)
- zout
- peper
- italiaanse kruiden
- oregano
- teentje knoflook
- eetlepel boter
- mozerella kaas


Smelt de boter in de pan en voegt de ui toe.
Als deze glazig gebakken zijn voeg je de tomaten toe samen met de peper, zout, oregano en de italiaanse kruiden. Pers de knoflook en voeg ook deze toe.
Alles even bakken tot dat de tomaat zo zacht is dat het makkelijk met de vork te prakken is. Doe de eieren in een kom en klop ze los.
Voeg de eieren toe en blijf goed roeren tot dat al het ei goed gestold is.
Als het ei gestold is voeg je de mozarella kaas toe en verwarm je het mee tot het gesmolten is.

----------


## Sanne&Daan

hoi allemaal, ten eerste wil ik even krijt dat ik de meesten recepten met watertanden heb zitten lezen... echt een super leuk idee
nou is mijn vraag willen jullie alleen maar gezonde dingen hier hebben of ook lekkere ongezonde dingen??

ik zal nu even een paar van mijn lekkere recepten neer kalken hier en ik zeg al vast

EET SMAKELIJK!!!

----------


## Sanne&Daan

GROENTE/KIP WRAPS voor 2/3 personen

BENODIGD HEDEN:
1wok of grote hapjes pan
1 koekepan
1pollepel
1 tang om de wraps om te draaien.


INGREDIENTEN:

2 stukjes kipfilet
1/2 courgette 
gele paprika(dit ivm de kleur)
2 tomaatjes
1/2 aubergiene 
een handje sugarsnaps (een platte boon)
handje taugee
4 el sweetchilli saus
2el water
olie

stap 1
snijd de kipfilet in blokjes van 1 cm doe deze in een bloed hete pan met een klein scheutje olie, wok de kip om en om bruin, daarna doe je er de chilisaus en het water bij en roer dit goed door totdat het water weg is en er een beetje een stroperige sausje onstaat. dan leg je de kip op een boordje.

stap 2 
snijd alle groenten in reepjes of blokjes,
als je de groente gaat wokken is het van belang dat je met de groente begint die het langste duren voordat het gaar wordt, aubergine en courgette eerst dan de sugarsnaps en paprika erbij enz enz.

als dit klaar is kan je er voor kiezen om de kip erdoor heen te doen of niet.
dan maak je de wraps klaar zoals op de verpakking staat aangegeven. en beleg je je wrap met de kip en de groente mix

EET SMAKELIJK!!

----------


## Sanne&Daan

APPELKRUIMELTAART ALA SAN

BENODIGDHEDEN:
OVEN
SPRINGVORM (24 CM)
BAKPAPIER
etens KWASTJE
GROTE ZEEF (VERGIET MET HELE KLEINE GAATJES)
MENG KOM

INGREDIENTEN:
1PAK KRUIMELMIX
1PAK APPELTAARTMIX 
EIEREN
ROOMBOTER
6 MEDIUM ZUURE APPELS 
CITROEN SAP
200 gram KRENTEN
KRISTALSUIKER
ZAKJE VANNILE SUIKER
KANEEL
EN HET "GEHEIME" INGREDIENT een klein flesjes players dark rum

STAP 1
wel de krenten in een bakje met de rum
STAP 2 
zet de oven aan op 175 graden 
STAP 3
beboter de springvorm
STAP4
maak de taart mix zoals aangegeven op het pak en bekleed daar de hele vorm mee dus bodem en zijkanten goed aan drukken.
STAP 5
schil de appels verwijder de klokhuizen en maak er blokjes van +- 2 cm van doe ze in de meng kom en spriets er flink wat citroensap over heen (dit gaat de verkleuring tegen)
doe dat na elke appel
STAP 6 
laat de krenten uitlekken in de zeef/vergiet en doe ze bij de appels 
STAP 7 
voeg op gevoel/smaak het zakje vanille suiker de suiker en de kaneel toe ( de appeltjes moetten een beetje een goudbruine kleur hebben van de suiker en kaneel)
meng dit goed door elkaar en schap dit met een lepel in de taartvorm.
STAP 8
mix de kruimel mix zoals aangegeven op de verpakking en kruimel dit over je appel/krenten mix heen 
STAP 9
leg een stuk bakpapier tergrote van je rooster op het rooster en zet daarna je taart erop
en doe hem in het midden van de oven
STAP 10 
zet de tijd op 65 minuten 
na die 65 minuten ga je voorzichtig met een satestokje (een lange houten tandenstoker) 
in het midden van je taart prikken, komt deze er NIET schoon uit zet je de tijd op nog ens 5 minuten en zo ga je door todat je stokje schoon is.
STAP 11 
laat de taart MINIMAAL 60 MINUTEN AFKOELEN liever nog langer 
(ik persoonlijk vind de taart de volgende dag nog 10x lekkerder, maar dat is ieder voor zich)
STAP 12 
SNIJD EEN LEKKER PUNTJE AF EN DOE ER EEN TOEF HOME MADE SLAGROOM BIJ EN GENIET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! doe niet ineens te gulzig want de taart is erg machtig!!!

GENIET ER VAN EN LAAT MAAR WETEN HOE HET BIJ JULLIE SMAAKT!!

----------


## Agnes574

Gezond of ongezond...als het maar lekker is!!!  :Wink: 
Later kunnen we dit onderwerp altijd splitsen in gezonde, lekkere, calorie-arme en vegetarische gerechten bijv...doe zo voort!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Déylanna

Witlof salade met ei paprika dressing

- 1 stronk witlof
- 2 eieren
- 1/4 rode paprika
- 1 ui
- zoetzure augurken

Benodigheden voor de dressing:
- eetlepel olijfolie
- 2 eetlepels citroensap of azijn
- zout en peper
- snufje suiker


Kook de eieren tot ze hard zijn.
Snipper de ui, en snijd de paprika en augurken in plakjes.
Haal het kontje van de witlof af, en snijd hem eerst door de lengte en dan elke helft overdwars. (nu is hij makkelijk klein te snijden)
Meng de witlof, paprika, ui en augurken door elkaar en doe een beetje zout over het geheel.



De dressing:

Pel de eieren af en prak ze een fijn. Gooi er de citroensap of azijn, het snufje suiker en wat zout en peper bij. Meng het geheel goed door elkaar.

----------


## Déylanna

Bloemkoolsoep


- 1 liter kippenbouillon
- 1 ui
- 1 bloemkool
- 1 deciliter melk
- 1 laurierblad
- 1 deciliter roon
- 1 eetlepel fijngehakte peterselie
- klontje boter
- nootmuskaat
- peper en zout


Snijd de ui in ringen en laat die zachtjes in de boter stoven.
Was ondertussen de bloemkool en verdeel in roosjes.
Laat de bloemkool 5 minuten met de ui mee fruiten.
Voeg de bouillon en melk toe en doe er een laurierblad bij.
Laat het geheel 30 minuten zachtjes koken.
Verwijder het laurierblad.
Meng het geheel tot een gladde massa in de blender.
Voeg de room toe en doe er wat nootmuskaat, peper en zout bij.
Strooi er vlak voor het opdienen wat fijngehakte peterselie over.

----------


## Agnes574

Originele seizoensdesserts 

Het is helemaal niet het goede seizoen voor vers fruit: de tijd van de clementines is voorbij, de goede aardbeien zijn er nog niet en de appelen en de peren beginnen wat tegen te steken! Hieronder vindt u toch enkele ideetjes voor originele fruitdesserts. Ze zijn licht en zorgen voor wat afwisseling in uw nagerechten… 


Mousse van citroen 

Ingrediënten
Voor 4 personen

3 eieren
1 eiwit
3 onbespoten citroenen
2 eetlepels maïszetmeel
4 eetlepels fijne suiker
zout
munt

Bereiding
-Breek de eieren en scheid het eiwit van de dooiers. Doe de eiwitten in een slakom en doe daar het extra eiwit bij. Doe de dooiers meteen in een kleine kookpot.
-Was de citroenen. Rasp de schil van één citroen en doe dat bij de dooiers. Pers alle citroenen uit en giet het sap ook in de kookpot. Los het maïszetmeel op in een glas water en doe dat samen met de helft van de suiker in de kookpot. 
-Verwarm langzaam en laat het mengsel onder voortdurend roeren ongeveer 10 minuten indikken. Zorg ervoor dat het niet kookt. 
-Giet de ingedikte bereiding in een tweede slakom. Doe de rest van de suiker erbij en meng goed. 
-Klop het eiwit op. Doe er vooral 1 mespunt zout in. 
-Spatel het opgeklopte eiwit voorzichtig onder de afgekoelde bereiding. 
-Giet de mousse in coupes. 
-Zet ze minstens 2 uur in de koelkast en haal ze er net voor het opdienen uit. Versier met enkele toefjes munt. 


Appelgelei met muntsmaak en papaverzaadjes 

Ingrediënten
Voor 4 personen

5 dl appelsap
4 takken munt
6 gelatineblaadjes
½ rode appel
1,25 dl melk
1 vanillepeul
2 eierdooiers
1 eetlepel suiker 
1 eetlepel papaverzaadjes

Bereiding
-Giet het appelsap in een kookpot en verwarm het tot net onder het kookpunt.
-Doe er de munttakjes bij. Haal de pot van het vuur en laat 20 minuten trekken. 
-Haal de munttakjes uit het sap. Pers ze goed uit tussen uw vingers.
-Laat de gelatineblaadjes weken in een kom koud water. Zet de kookpot met het appelsap weer op een zacht vuurtje. Pers de gelatineblaadjes uit tussen uw vingers en werk ze een voor een onder het sap. Roer goed.
-Was de ½ appel en verwijder het klokhuis. Snij de appel in 12 dunne schijfjes. 
-Neem 4 vuurvaste schoteltjes en leg in elk 3 appelschijfjes. Verdeel dan de bereiding met het appelsap erover. Zet 2 uur in de koelkast.
-Verwarm de melk. Snij de vanillepeul in de lengte doormidden en schraap de inhoud los. -Doe alles in de melk. Klop de eierdooiers schuimig met de suiker.
-Giet ze voorzichtig in de warme melk en roer intussen goed. 
-Hevel het mengsel over in een kookpot en laat op een zacht vuurtje koken - roer intussen voortdurend met een houten lepel - tot de crème aan de achterkant van de lepel blijft kleven. Giet hem dan in een ijskoude kom om het kookproces te stoppen. 
-Rooster de papaverzaadjes in een pan zonder vetstof. Stamp ze dan fijn, maar ook weer niet te fijn.
-Doe ze in de crème en zet deze in de koelkast.
-Draai de schoteltjes net voor het opdienen om op de borden. Giet de crème er rond.Versier met enkele blaadjes munt.


Gratin van citrusvruchten 

Ingrediënten
Voor 4 personen

1 pompelmoes
3 sinaasappelen
1 groene appel
2 kiwi’s 
2,5 dl halfvolle melk
2 eierdooiers
1 eetlepel honing
1 koffielepel kaneelpoeder

Bereiding
-Schil de pompelmoes en de sinaasappelen en verwijder al het wit. Verdeel ze in partjes
-Snij de appel in tweeën, verwijder het klokhuis en snij hem in dunne schijfjes. Schil de kiwi’s en snij die ook in schijfjes.
-Verdeel al het fruit mooi over vier individuele ovenschoteltjes.
-Verwarm de melk. 
-Meng in een kom de eierdooiers met de honing en de kaneel. 
-Doe er onder voortdurend roeren geleidelijk aan de melk bij. 
-Giet alles in een kookpot en laat op een zacht vuurtje indikken tot de crème aan de lepel blijft kleven. Let erop dat de crème niet kookt. 
-Giet de crème over in een andere kom en laat afkoelen. 
-Zet gril van de oven op.
-Verdeel de crème over kleine schoteltjes. 
-Laat ze ongeveer 5 minuten gratineren onder de gril. Laat de ovendeur op een kier staan. Dien meteen op. 


Peren met kruiden 

Ingrediënten
Voor 2 personen

1 vanillepeul
1 kaneelstaafje
2 glazen druivensap
1 glas droge witte wijn
1 steranijs
5 zwarte peperkorrels
2 kruidnagels
2 peren

Bereiding
-Snij de vanillepeul in de lengte doormidden en schraap de inhoud los. 
-Vermaal het kaneelstaafje of plet het fijn.
-Verwarm het druivensap in een kookpot, samen met de witte wijn, de vanillepeul, het kaneelstaafje, de steranijs, de peperkorrels en de kruidnagels. Laat 10 minuten zachtjes koken. 
-Schil de peren, maar laat de stelen eraan. Verwijder het klokhuis met een parisiennelepeltje. 
-Leg de peren in de pot. 
-Plaats het deksel erop en laat 30 minuten op een zacht vuurtje koken. Draai de peren halverwege de kooktijd om. Let erop dat ze stevig blijven en niet uiteenvallen. 
-Leg ze in coupes. 
-Filter het kookvocht en giet het over de peren. 
-Dien koud of lauw op. 


08/04/2008 
Paule Neyrat, voedingsdeskundige
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

Ik ga hiervan er zeker een paar proberen....Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  :Wink:

----------


## Déylanna

Speklappen met krokant kruidenkorstje

- 4 speklappen
- zout en peper
- 1 eetlepel peterselie (fijn gesneden)
- 2 eieren (losgeklopt)
- 6 witte oude boterhammen (verkruimelent)
- 1 theelepel tijm
- 1/2 eetlepel bieslook (fijngesneden)
- 30 gram bloem
- 50 gram boter


Bestrooi de speklappen aan beide zijden met zout en peper.
Neem drie diepe borden: één met bloem, één met de losgeklopte eieren, en één met een mengsel van broodkruim, bieslook, tijm en peterselie.
Haal de speklappen eerst aan beide zijden door de bloem(schud het overtollige bloem eraf) dan door de eieren en vervolgens door het broodkruim. Druk het broodkruim goed aan. Verhit de boter in een pan, en bak hierin de gepaneerde speklappen in circa 4 minuten aan beide zijden goudbruin. Zet het vuur zachter en bak de speklappen nog circa 6 minuten op zacht vuur.

(ik eet dit meestal met frietjes of een salade)

----------


## Déylanna

Kipfilet in sojamarinade


- 4 kipfilets
- 4 eetlepels sojasaus
- 2 eetlepels citroensap
- 2 eetlepls olijfolie
- 1 geperst teentje knoflook
- een stukje geschilde gemberwortel
- peper en zout


In een schaal de sojasaus mengen met de knoflook en de citroensap. De gember erbij fijn raspen. De kipfilet door de marinade wentelen en minimaal 15 minuten laten intrekken. Kipfilets uit de marinade halen en even goed laten uitlekken. (de marinade niet weggooien) In een koekenpan de olie verhitten en de kipfilet rondom bruin bakken. De marinade erover schenken en de kipfilets op een laag vuur 10 minuten laten garen. (regelmatig keren) De kipfilets uit de pan nemen en met peper en zout op smaak brengen.

(is lekker met rijst)

----------


## Déylanna

Asperge ijs met blauwe bessen


- 1 deciliter melk
- 2,5 deciliter slagroom
- 150 gram suiker
- 12 gekookte asperges
- 6 eierdooiers

De saus:
-2 deciliter balsamicoazijn
- 100 gram suiker
- 100 gram blauwe bessen


Breng de melk met de slagroom en de suiker al roerend aan de kook.
Pureer de asperges en wrijf ze door een zeef. Klop de eierdooiers schuimig. Voeg het warme melkmengsel toe aan de aspergespuree en klop de schuimige dooiers erdoor.
Klop dit mengsel koud. Doe het mengsel in een ijsmachine en laat het tot ijs draaien. Kook in een pannetje de balsamicoazijn met de suiker tot een siroop. Haal de pan van het vuur en schep de bessen erdoor. Schep drie bolletjes aspergeijs in een ruime kom, schep de bessen erover. En klaar is je ijs.

----------


## Sanne&Daan

hmm kan je dat ijs ook met iets anders doen dan asperges? ja toch??

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Sanne

Ja hoor, je kan zeker iets anders dan de asperges gebruiken.
Bijvoorbeeld mandarijnen of een banaan. Wat jezelf het lekkerst vind.
Maar lust je geen asperges dan?

liefs
Déy

----------


## Sanne&Daan

haha nee ik lust inderdaad absoluut geen asperges jakkie bah blegh iew ieuwe bah jakkie  :Wink:

----------


## Déylanna

Spruitjes in de wok.


- 350 gram panklare spruiten.
- 250 gram mager gerookte spekreepjes
- 2 sjalotjes (Gesnipperd)
- 2 eetlepels olijfolie
- 1 of 2 teentjes knoflook
- 3 eetlepels peterselie (geknipt)
- zout en peper



Kook de spruitjes in ruim kokend water 3 minuten. Afgieten en laten uitlekken.
Verhit de olie in de wok en bak hier in de spekreepjes knapperig en bruin. Schep daarna de spekreepjes uit de pan en doe op een bord. (het bakvet niet weggooien)
Fruit nu de knoflook en de sjalot in het achter gebleven bakvet.
Voeg de spruitjes toe. Bak ze al omscheppend 4 minuten.
Voeg nu de spekreepjes toe. Op smaak brengen met peper.
Bestrooi het dan met peterselie.

(dit is heel lekker met gebakken krieltjes en een schnitzel)

----------


## Déylanna

tomaten kaasfondue.

- 250 gram geraspte kaas (belegen)
- 4 deciliter bouillon
- 1 ui (gesnipperd)
- 50 gram bloem
- 1 blikje tomatenpuree
- 1 deciliter slagroom
- peterselie
- stokbrood


Fruit de ui, doe de tomatenpuree erbij en meng de bloem erdoor.
Doe scheutje voor scheutje de bouillon erbij onder goed roeren tot het een klontvrij papje wordt. Dan de kaas toevoegen en op het laatst de slagroom en de peterselie erbij. Voeg op smaak peper toe.
(de stokbrood is om in de fondue te dopen)

----------


## Nikky278

Italiaanse salade (4 personen)
(erg lekker bij pasta)


Benodigdheden:

- Halve krop (of zakje gesneden) ijsbergsla
- 1 tomaat
- 1 stuk komkommer
- 1 ui
- 1 bol mozzerella
- italiaanse salademix (croutons, pijnboompitten, e.d.)
- italiaanse kruiden (of alleen oregano)
- olijfolie (bij voorkeur extra vierge)
- azijn
- suiker

Salade:
Was en snij de sla, tomaat, komkommer en ui (halve ringen). Doe deze in een grote kom. Snij de mozzerella in blokjes en voeg deze toe. 

Dressing:
Doe in een maatbeker een bodempje suiker, voeg eenzelfde hoeveelheid azijn toe. Voeg hierna de olijfolie toe, iets meer dan de azijn. Meng dit goed. Let op, je moet vrij lang kloppen voor de suiker goed oplost. De dressing kan wat dikker worden door het kloppen, maar dat is niet erg. Proef de dressing even, je moet de olijfolie goed moeten proeven, maar deze mag niet te erg overheersen. De dressing moet een wat zurige bijsmaak hebben. Als hij te zoet is, nog wat azijn toevoegen. Als de smaak goed is, voeg je wat italiaanse kruiden toe. Niet te veel, deze gaan snel overheersen.
Giet de dressing over de sla heen en meng deze goed. Laat even intrekken. Voeg de saldemix (pijnboompitten e.d.) toe als de salade op het bord ligt, anders worden de croutons soppig.

Smakelijk!

----------


## Nikky278

Heisse Liebe! (4 personen)

Lekker pittig.


Benodigdheden:

- zonnebloem olie (of bakboter)
- 1 pak snelkookrijst
- 2 flesjes chillisaus (calve)
- 125 ml creme fraiche
- 3 kipfilets
- 1 ui
- kipkruiden
- sweet chillisauce
- sambal
- stokbrood

Verwarm de oven en bak het stokbrood.
Zet de rijst in water met wat zout op het vuur (kook deze zoals aangegeven staat op de verpakking) LET OP: Begin hier op tijd aan, de rijst moet na koken zonder verhitting doorgaren.
Snij de kip in blokjes en bestrooi deze royaal met kipkruiden. Laat dit even intrekken. Snipper intussen de ui. 
Verhit de olie in een wok (een diepe koekepan of braadpan kan ook) en bak de kip tot deze gaar is. Bak op het laatst de ui even mee. Doe hier een flinke scheut sweet chillisauce en twee theelepels sambal bij. Als je geen sweet chillisauce hebt, kun je ook extra sambal toevoegen.
Laat dit even doorbakken.
Voeg dan de chillisaus toe. Breng het geheel aan de kook en laat ongeveer drie minuten doorkoken.
Als het goed is, staat je rijst nu afgegoten en zonder vuur nog even door te garen. Is dit niet het geval, kun je de saus gerust wat langer op het vuur (laag vuur of sudderplaatje) laten staan. Let wel op dat je deze goed door blijft roeren.
Als je rijst klaar is, kun je de saus verder afmaken. Voeg de creme fraiche toe en roer goed door. Verwarm dit geheel nog even. Niet laten koken!

Snij het brood en je bent klaar om te gaan eten. Rijst en saus apart serveren.


Tip: Kun je niet zo goed tegen pittig eten, laat dan de sambal achterwege en voeg slechts een klein scheutje sweet chillisauce toe. Ook minder pittig is het erg lekker.

Tip: Gebruik liever zonnebloemolie dan boter (of bijvoorbeeld olijfolie), dan bakt je kip minder snel aan.

Smakelijk!

Xx

----------


## Déylanna

IJs met lange vingers in Lessini. (4 personen)

- 8 lange vingers
- 50 ml Lessini stervrucht, rode grapfruit (karvan cevitam)
- 1/2 meloen
- 8 passievruchten
- 12 lychee's
- 2 kiwi's
- 250 ml slagroom
- 1 zakje vanillesuiker
- 1/2 liter vanille ijs

Week de lange vingers in de Lessini.
Schil de meloen, lychee's en de kiwi's en snijd de vruchten in stukjes.
Halveer de passievruchten en knijp het vruchtvlees uit over de stukjes fruit.
Klop de slagroom met het vanillesuiker luchtig.
Vul de vier schaaltjes met de lange vingers, een bol ijs, en het fruit.
Schenk de rest van de Lessini erover en garneer met een toef slagroom

----------


## Nikky278

Groentepotje met pasta (4 personen)

Benodigdheden:

- 1 pak tagliatelle 
- 2 pakjes Maggi kaassaus Light
- water
- 1 kleine bloemkool
- 350g sperzieboontjes
- 1/2-3/4 bakje champignons
- 400-500g rundergehakt
- peper, zout, sweet chillisauce, knoflookpoeder, paprikapoeder
- paneermeel
- 1-2 eieren

Snij de bloemkool in kleine roosjes, dop de boontjes en snij deze in stukjes. Was deze als je klaar bent, maar laat ze niet in water staan. Borstel de champignons (wassen kan ook, maar als je ze borstelt worden ze niet zompig en houden ze meer smaak) en snij ze in plakjes (zonder steeltje).

Doe het gehakt in een kom en kruid het met peper, zout, paprikapoeder en knoflookpoeder (of verse knoflook als je dat liever hebt). Meng dit goed. Doe hier een scheut sweet chillisauce bij. Hoe meer je er bij doet, hoe pittiger het gehakt wordt. Je kunt ook wat sambal gebruiken. (de balletjes mogen flink gekruid zijn, beter iets te veel kruiden, dan te flauw, anders vallen ze weg in de saus) 
Breek een ei en meng deze door het gehakt, zodat je een dikke brei krijgt. Is het niet smeuig, doe er dan nog een ei door. Als dit goed gemengd is, voeg je het paneermeel toe. Een beschuit kruimelen kan ook. Als je gehaktmengsel makkelijk in balletjes te rollen is, zonder dat het te veel plakt, is het goed. Is het nog wat te nat, neem dan wat meer paneermeel. Rol nu kleine balletjes van het gehakt. 

Zet intussen water met zout en wat olijfolie op het vuur, om straks de pasta in te kunnen koken. (het zout is voor de smaak, de olijfolie zorgt er voor dat de pasta niet gaat plakken als deze uit het water is)

Verhit boter in een pan en bak de balletjes aan alle zijden bruin. Zet het vuur laag en laat doorgaren. Neem ruim voldoende boter, anders worden de balletjes droog. Te weinig boter gebruikt? Geen probleem, je kunt kleine beetjes boter toevoegen tijdens het bakken. Niet te veel, dan heb je kans dat de boter verbrandt. Voeg liever wat warm water toe als de balletjes bruin zijn. Niet te veel, kleine beetjes per keer.
Als de balletjes gaar zijn, van het vuur halen en zonder de jus (!) op een bordje leggen. Laat even koelen.

Intussen zou het water moeten koken. Doe de tagliatelle er in en breng opnieuw aan de kook. Zet het vuur laag en laat de pasta doorkoken. De kooktijd verschilt per merk, dus kijk hiervoor op de verpakking.

Doe het water (hoeveelheid staat op de verpakking) in een pan en voeg de mix voor de kaassaus toe (let op, twee pakjes betekent dus ook twee keer zoveel water). Verhit de saus tot het kookpunt, zet dan het vuur wat lager, maar niet helemaal klein. Voeg de bloemkool toe en roer dit goed door. Laat dit 3 minuten garen. Wel goed blijven roeren, kaassaus kookt snel aan. Voeg dan de bonen en champignons toe. Goed doorroeren en ongeveer 2 minuten verwarmen. Daarna nog op klein vuur 3 minuten door laten garen.
Tijdens het garen snij je de gehaktballetjes in stukjes. Voeg deze ook aan de saus toe en verwarm dit 3 minuten op laag vuur. Het ziet er niet meer uit als een saus, maar als groentemengsel. Je hoeft geen water toe te voegen, dan verlies je smaak, uit de groenten komt voldoende vocht om het goed te houden.

Is je pasta nog niet klaar, kun je het mengsel nog even op laag vuur of een sudderplaatje laten staan. Maar doe dit niet te lang, dan worden de groenten te gaar. Het is juist lekker als ze nog knapperig zijn. Kaassaus blijft lang heet, dus dit mengsel kan ook wel even zonder vuur blijven staan.
Giet de pasta af en serveer apart.

Bij dit gerecht is een fruitsalade erg lekker!

Smakelijk!

Xx

----------


## Sanne&Daan

hoi allemaal, 
sorry dat ik zolang weg ben gewwest maar druk druk druk druk druk ....

dus nu weer een lekker recpetje.....

nodig:
1 koekepan
champignonnetjes
rucola sla
bruin brood
en voor de liefhebbers (ikke niet!!) roquefort kaas (=schimmelkaas de gene die het lusten weten wel welke ik bedoel)

maak je champignons schoon met een borsteltje(of keuken papiertje) en snijd ze in dunne plakjes,
rooster je brood in de koekepas en leg deze apart
daarna bak je je chapignonnetjes in de koekepan.
leg wat blaadjes rucolasla op de broodjes de champignons erover heen en voor de liefhebbers de roquefort er ook bog boven op, je kan dit geheel nog met een beetje peper en zout op smaak brengen.

EET SMAKELIJK!!!

----------


## Sanne&Daan

simpel indisch recept met kant en klare boemboes.
gele koko's rijst
hete kip 
hete boontjes 
komkommer salade

recept voor 4 personen benodigd:

1 kilo kip
1 kilo sperzieboontjes (mag ook uit de vriezer van de supermarkt )
rijst
koenjit
vanille suiker
snufje zout
2 blokken kokos (bij de ah zit het in een blauw kartonnetje met witte tekst)
2 pakjes boemboe voor ajam panniki
2 pakjes boemboe voor sajoer boontjes
1 komkommer


hoe maak je het:

snijd de kip in blokjes en bak ze gaar, volg dan de achterkant van het pakje boemboe op voor ajam panniki ( wel x 2 want je hebt 2 pakjes), als dit klaar is doe je er een half blok koko's doorheen.

kook de boontjes beetgaar en wok deze evt nog 2 a 3 minuten, ook hier volg je de achterkant van de boemboe voor sajoer boontjes op ( ook dit x 2 ivm met de hoeveelheid)

onder tussen zet je het water op voor je rijst hier doe je 2 zakjes vanille suiker in en een snufje zout, vervolgens kook je de rijst zoals gewenst.
als de rijst klaar is giet je hem af en spoel je hem met heet water af, terug in de pan en je doet er een half blok koko's door heen. en roert het goed door.

voor de komkomer salade was je de komkomer en snijd hem in dunne plakjes, hier doe je wat olijfolie en azijn bij en een beetje (normale) suiker zodat het een beetje zoet/zuur wordt. dit blust een beetje het hete van de kip en boontjes af.

je kan evt bij de boontjes extra sambal doen.


EET SMAKELIJK!!!

----------


## Déylanna

Zomersalade met feta en aardbeien
(voor 4 personen)


1 krop ijsbergsla
250 gram aardbeien
1 komkommer
150 gram feta
150 gram cervelaatworst
1,5 dl. yoghurtdressing
peper
bieslook


Snijd de krop ijsbergsla fijn. Maak de aardbeien schoon en halveer ze. Snijd de komkommer en de cervelaatworst in dunne plakjes. De feta snijden in dobbelsteentjes. Meng alle ingrediënten met de yoghurtdressing in een grote kom door elkaar. Bestrooi de salade met (versgemalen) peper en garneer met wat fijngeknipte bieslook. Lekker met versgebakken wit stokbrood.

----------


## Déylanna

*Gevulde Broodjes*

6 kleine ronde broodjes 
1 dunne plak ham
2 hardgekookte eieren
3 tomaatjes
6 ontpitte zwarte olijven
groene paprika (niet te groot)
olijfolie

Snij de paprika in tweeën en verwijder de zaadjes.
Zet de paprika met de bolle kant naar boven onder de grill.
Nu kun je makkelijk het velletje van de paprika kan halen. 
Snij de paprika, tomaat en de eieren in dunne plakjes.
Snij de olijven in tweeën.

Snij de kleine broodjes in zonder ze los van elkaar te maken.
Haal een klein beetje broodkruim uit de broodjes en besmeer de broodjes met olijfolie.
Garneer de broodjes met de olijf, paprika, tomaat, ham en eieren.
Klap het broodje dicht en serveer op een mooie schaal.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Sandwiches met Kalkoen*
Voor 2 personen


2 kleine kalkoensnitzels
15 gram bloem
zout en peper
1 eetlepel olijfolie
4 plakken rookspek
25 gram boter
6 witte boterhammen, (bij voorkeur Toscaans boerenbrood)
1 stevige tomaat
paar blaadjes sla.
2 eetlepels mayonaise

Rol de kalkoensnitzels tussen plasticfolie met een deegroller wat platter.
Breng de bloem op smaak met zout en peper.
Wentel vervolgens de snitzels door de bloem.

Verhit de olie in een pan.
Bak daarin het spek 1-2 min aan elke kant tot het goudbruin en knapperig is.
Neem het uit de pan en zet apart.

Smelt in het spekvet ca 10 gram boter.
Braad daarin de snitzels aan elke kant 3-4 min goudbruin.

Besmeer de boterhammen met de rest van de boter.
Snijd de tomaat in dunne plakjes.
Leg de gebraden kalkoenschnitsels steeds tussen 2 boterhammen.

Verdeel de blaadjes sla, mayonaise, plakjes tomaat en het spek erover.
Bedek dat met een derde boterham.
Serveer de clubsandwiches direct.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dit recept is niet om te eten maar om te drinken. Ikzelf vind hem persoonlijk heel lekker dus ik wil hem jullie niet onthouden.

*Blauwe peer*

personen 4 

4 peren 
100 gram blauwe bessen 
200 ml magere yoghurt 
2 eetlepels citroensap 

Was de peren, schil ze eventueel.
Doe de peren samen met de bessen, yoghurt en citroensap in de blender. 
Mix tot een glad mengsel ontstaat.
Heerlijk in een longdrinkglas met een rietje

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*PANNEKOEKTAART
met monchou en aardbeien*

200 gram Mon Chou 
¼ l slagroom 
aardbeienjam 
250 gram verse aardbeien 
2 eetlepels suiker 
poedersuiker 
8 pannenkoeken (kant en klaar of zelf gebakken) 

Bak eventueel eerst de pannenkoeken en laat ze afkoelen. 
Maak de aardbeien schoon en laat ze uitlekken. 
Klop de Mon Chou samen met de suiker. 
Klop de slagroom stijf en spatel deze door de Mon Chou. 

Bestrijk een pannenkoek met jam. 
Leg een ander pannenkoek daarop en bestrijk deze met Mon Chou. 
Doe dit tot de pannenkoeken op zijn. 
Verdeel de aardbeien over de bovenkant van de taart en bestrooi deze dun met poedersuiker.

----------


## Déylanna

Asperges met Scampi's in korstdeeg en kreeftsaus.

8 witte asperges, gekookt
8 scampi's
enkele takjes koriander
1 tomaat
4 plakjes bladerdeeg
zout en versgemalen peper
1 losgeklopt ei
saus:
2 dl aspergevocht
1 dl room
sap van 1/2 sinaasappel 
20 gram kreeftenpasta
zout en peper 



Schil en kook de asperges. Pel de scampi's en verwijder het darmkanaal. Bak de scampi's kort in de olijfolie.
Ontvel de tomaat en verwijder het zaad. Snij de tomaat in kleine blokjes. Ontdooi de plakjes bladerdeeg. Verwarm de oven voor op 225° C.

Doe het aspergevocht, de room en het sinaasappelsap in een pan en laat het geheel iets inkoken. Voeg de pernod toe en kook de saus even door. Voeg de kreeftenpasta toe en laat deze smelten. Zet het vuur uit.
Rol de plakjes bladerdeeg uit. Dep de asperges droog en halveer ze. Leg op ieder bladerdeegplakje 4 halve asperges, 2 scampi's op de asperges en 2 blaadjes koriander. Bestrooi het geheel met zout en versgemalen peper. Maak de randjes iets vochtig met water, vouw het plakje dicht, druk de randen aan en snijd de randen iets bij. Bestrijk de bovenkant licht met ei.
Vet een bakplaat in en leg de pakketjes erop. Zet de plaat in het midden van de oven en bak de pakketjes ongeveer 15 minuten tot het bladerdeeg goudbruin en gaar is.
Verwarm de saus en breng de saus op smaak met zout en versgemalen peper. Leg een pakketje op het bord, lepel saus ernaast en strooi enkele stukjes tomaat in de saus.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Felice, die vispasta is inderdaad lekker, zelfs mensen die zeggen niet van vis te houden vinden het lekker en je kan er verschillende variaties in maken. Wat ik er ook wel eens bij doe is zelfgemaakte gorgonzollasaus bij, dit is niet moeilijk te maken. 
*Gorgonzolasaus*
1 a 2 teentjes knoflook verhitten in olie, 250g gorgonzola en 250 g room (kookroom, slagroom, creme fraiche) toevoegen en op zacht vuur ongeveer 7 minuutjes al roerend laten smelten. Op smaak peper en zout toevoegen.
Eventuele toevoegingen; bieslook (doe ik zelf altijd), citroensap, een scheutje witte wijn (doe ik alleen als mijn broertje niet mee-eet want die vind het dan minder lekker) of port, basilicum. De knoflook kan ook weggelaten worden, dan gewoon gorgonzola en room gedurende 7 min roerend laten smelten.

----------


## Luuss0404

*Spinazie, paddenstoelen en notenaardappelen*
* 450g spinazie (diepvries, vers, wilde)
* 250g kastanjechampignons 
* 100g shii-takes (paddestoelen)
* 3 rode uien
* 5 eetlepels olijfolie
* 700 aardappelschijfjes (zelfgemaakt, duo-doosje, zak)
* 2 theelepels gedroogde tijm (liever vers)
* 1 zakje notenmelange gezouten (150 g)
Spinazie laten ontdooien, overtollig vocht eruit knijpen. Paddenstoelen schoonmaken en grote exemplaren halveren. Uien pellen en in partjes snijden. 3 el olie in wok verhitten. Hierin aardappelen in ca. 10 min. gaarbakken. Geregeld omscheppen. Rest olie in koekenpan verhitten. Hierin uien en paddenstoelen 5 min. bakken. Spinazie en tijm toevoegen en ca. 5 min. mee verwarmen. Naar smaak zout en peper toevoegen. Noten grofhakken, toevoegen aan aardappelen en 1 min. meebakken. 

Ik heb dit recept afgelopen maandag gemaakt, normaal eten we altijd gewone aardappels met spinazie of spinazie a la creme uit de diepvries met een gehaktbal ofzo, maar ik wou eens wat anders en vond dit. Werd erg lekker bevonden.

----------


## Luuss0404

*kip cordon bleu maken*
* 4 kipfilets
* 4 plakken ha of salami
* 4 plakken kaas (belegen, oude kaas of 120 g blauwaderkaas of grogonzola)
* 1 eetlepel gesmolten boter
* 1 ei, loseklopt
* 100 gram parmezaanse kaas of 150 gram 'gewone kruimelkaas)
* sateprikkers, tandenstokers een oven en een ovenschaal
Snij de kipfilets doormidden (niet helemaal want dan kan je ze niet dicht doen) of Klop de kipfilets wat zodat deze wat dunner worden. Leg een plakje ham of salami en wat kaas op iedere filet. Rol de kipfilet op en prik er sateprikkers door. Meng de gesmolten boter en het losgeklopte ei. Doop ieder kippenrolletje in dit mengsel en rol vervolgens door de parmezaanse/kruimelkaas kaas. Doe de kippenrolletjes in een beboterde ovenschaal. Bak ongeveer 30 tot 35 minuten in de oven op 180°C

Dit is er leuk om te maken, kost wel wat tijd en eventueel geklieder, je kan naar gelieve variaties met vlees/kaas maken, eventueel kan je er een bosuitje door doen of ananas. Voor mindere liefhebbers van zoveel kaas kan je ook paneermeel gebruiken voor de buitenkant ipv het ei/boter/kaas mengsel. Wel opletten om de sateprikkers er weer uit te halen als de cordon bleu klaar is!
Lekker met (zelfgemaakte) aardappelkrieltjes/schijfjes/blokjes (gekruid met basilicum ofzo) en groente (roerbakgroente of brocolli bloemkool cherrytommaatjes mix)

----------


## Luuss0404

*Muffins*
* 3 eieren
* 150gr boter
* 150gr suiker
* 1/2 pakje vanille suiker
* 150gr bloem
* 1 1/2 theel. bakpoeder
Doe alle ingredienten in een hoge kom en mix alles goed. Hierna verdeel je het beslag over de muffinbakjes. Deze hoeveelheid beslag is genoeg voor ongeveer 12 muffins. Bak de muffins in een voorverwarmde oven van 175graden voor 25min.

Variaties;
* voeg rozijnen, krenten, abrikozen, banaan of ander fruit toe
* voeg amandelschaafsel of andersoortige noten toe
* voor chocolademuffins gebruik je 100g chocoladesnippers of cacao
* halveer de muffins en doe er jam tussen (al dan niet zelfgemaakt)

Leuk om met kids te maken, ze kunnen het daarna versieren met glazuur en versiersels (die je van dr oetker kan kopen in potjes of gewoon hagelslag, smarties ofzo)

Mijn vader is niet zown muffin/cake fanaat, maar zodra ik het zelf maak met rozijnen en wat noten vind hij het wel lekker. Het is leuk om te doen en de lekkere geur blijft wel even hangen ^_^

----------


## Luuss0404

Je kan ook bij de supermarkt een pak zelfmaakmuffins kopen, dat scheelt tijd in de voorbereiding, maar je kan er alsnog je eigen draai aan geven.

----------


## Lara '52

Ja luuss,wij eten onder ons beiden toch altijd ruim één kilo groenten niet elke dag kook ik :maar dan is er groentensoep elke dag ;en heel veel fruit mijn man eet dagelijks zeker 5 stuks fruit op. 

Ik heb altijd heel graag gekookt en ook taarten gebakken maar nu ben ik erg beperkt en mijn man helpt en kookt nu ook op mijn aanwijzingen ;hij doet echt zijn best . :Big Grin:  

Het recept van groentensoep heb ik gekregen ten tijden dat mijn man een open -hart operatie ondergaan heeft 2001 van een dokter cholesterol verlagend :echtgenoot is een bourgondier .  :Stick Out Tongue:  


GROENTENSOEP/ BENODIGHEDEN: 

-1 selder :ik gebruik ook een beetje lavas of franse selder (winterhard)
-12 paprika's :gele-rode -groene-oranje :kleurijk 
-6 uien 
-1 kilo wortelen 
-knolselder of komkommer -brocolli-zurkel-mierikswortel <(beperkt)PIKANT) 
-of courgette-aubergine-groene/witte kool-spruiten enz.. deze groenten gebruik ik afwisselend bij de andere standaard groenten :zo heb je altijd een andere smaak :gebruik je fantasie  :Wink: 
-6 blokjes: bouillon kip-runds :naar keuze 
-1,5 kg gepelde tomaten (blik) of verse 
-peper ,sambal-oelek -zout naar keuze 
-knoflook naar keuze 

-deels laat ik grof gesneden groenten gaar koken -mixen en dan fijn gesneden groenten bijvoegen :gaar koken :afwerken met bieslook en peterselie . SMAKELIJK!!! grtjs Celest  :Smile:  

ps :je bekomt hiermee wel een 15 liter soep mee/ die vries ik in .

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Celest,

Ik ga je soep een keer proberen  :Smile:  Mocht je meer lekkere recepten hebben die hier nog niet op staan en waarvan jij vind dat we die zeker moeten proberen plaats ze hier!  :Smile: 

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Lara '52

SMAKELIJK LUUSS 

maar vergeet het water niet bij te voegen  :Stick Out Tongue: ,dat heb ik niet vermeld ;de hoeveelheid groenten en water neem je zoals je wilt ;maar lekker is ze allezins en boordevol vitamine . 

GRTJS Celest  :Smile:

----------


## Lara '52

Scampies diabolique 

1 kg scampies pellen 

1koflp. mosterd 

250gr room 

1klp.kerriepoeder 

2/3 slp ketchup 

2 teentjes knoflook 

cayenne peper- paprika -peper-zout

cognac 

sambal-oelek 


scampies aan bakken en kruiden met paprika en cayenne , flamberen met cognac ;uit de pan nemen en het vocht ook knoflook stoven : in olie met wat boter ( niet bruinen : zachtjes bakken ) 


dan mosterd toevoegen /room laten koken tot gewenste dikte -kerrie- 
ketchup-peper -sambal-oelek - zout naar smaak goed roeren en scampies toevoegen . men maakt het pikant zoals men het liefst heeft . 

Ik kook fijne tagiatelli en dien tesamen op / Smakelijk  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

Celest ik zal water niet vergeten hoor  :Wink:  En je scampies klinken ook lekker...

----------


## Lara '52

WITTE SELDER MET GEHAKT IN TOMATENSAUS 

zeer lekker en gezond vd .mannen een vitaminekuur .....( je weet de romeinen aten al selder toen ) ha ha ... :Big Grin:  Dag op voorhand klaarmaken . 

BENODIGHEDEN / 

1 grote witte selder (de buitenste stelen met schrapertje harde draden verwijderen) 

1 kgr. gehakt (in grote ballen rollen men kan de stelen errond doen ;vroeger nog gedaan maar gemakkelijker zo in de pot bij doen ) 

500gr gepelde tomaten met basillicum ( blik ) 


4 sjalotjes 

peper- cayennepeper - zout nr. smaak 

sjalotjes stoven in olie met een beetje boter zachtjes en kruiden,dan tomaten bijdoen en de selder laten een beetje stoven en na een 25 min. gehakt bijdoen en nog een 15 min . SMAKEIJK  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

Dikke merci Celest,

Ik ga dat stoofpotje hierboven en die scampi diabolique zo snel mogelijk 's uitproberen!!

Knuff Ag Xx

----------


## Lara '52

Vissoep 

-5 ajuinen - 

-helft v.selder - + lavas of franse selder

4 WORTELS 

-2 grote aardappels 

-4 preien 

- blik tomaten 

-3 viskoppen 

-1 kg. kabeljauw of andere vis naar keus 

-250 gr. zalm 

-peper-cayennepeper-(zout? 

-4 kippebouillonblokjes 

- peterselie-of romeinse kervel (niet teveel ) 

alle groenten fijn snijden en zachtjes stoven in boter en olijfolie laten zweten een 15 min. 

ondertussen de viskoppen in water en bouillonblokjes laten laten garen niet koken 

bij de groenten voegt men de tomatenstukjes -water-kruiden-en de visbouillon zeven en bijvoegen 

dan de kabeljauw graatvrij toevoegen en de zalm ; gewoon tegen de kook een 4 min . 
op vuur ,dan afnemen -peterselie of romeinse kervel toevoegen 
ik neem een liter pot soep en mix het en voeg terug bij 

-dit is vlug gemaakt en lekker ik voeg er ook een glaasje cognac toe (pittig)

----------


## xylina

dag dames, en heren,

ik zie dat het weer even geleden is dat er recepten zijn neer getypt hier :Smile: 
dus dacht laat ik een met me nieuwe naam een recept neer typen. voorheen was ik ook wel bekend als Sanne&daan.





mie ala moi  :Smile: 

wat heb je nodig:

1 wok
1 grote kookpan
grote scheut olijfolie
snufje zout
1 pak mie nestjes
1 doosje champignons
1 pakje spekreepjes
1 zak verse spinazie of een doos diepvries spinazie
2 bakjes boursin quisin knoflook en fijne kruiden (light)


wat moet je doen:

zet de pan met water op en doe er wat zout en olijfolie in en zet op hoogvuur.
zet de wok op hoog vuur en gooi de spekreepjes er in (zonder boter of olie) en afentoe omscheppen.
snijd de champignons in plakjes en doe ze samen de spinazie bij de uitgebakken spekjes in de wok.
als het water kookt doe je de mie in de pan en zorg dat het beet gaar is.
als de champignons en de spinazie gaar zijn doe je de 2 bakjes boursin quisin erbij en even laten door koken.

als de mei klaar is is als het goed getimed is ook je saus klaar.
schep in een diep bord de mei uit het water (even laten uit lekken) 
en schep er naar eigen smaak saus bij. evt een beetje zwarte peper bij en eet smakelijk!!!

----------


## Agnes574

> @Agnes, 
> Allé zoonlief zit bij zijn liefje, zal daar wel eten krijgen. Doe jij aan weightwachers of zo met die pasta en salade ? Doe je nog iets extra's bij de salade met mozarella want dat lijkt wel iets voor mijn dochter, die zal dat zeker lusten, ik ben zo geen mozarella madam maar zij wel 
> Greetz
> Christel1


Ik doe niet aan weightwatchers hoor, ik doe m'n 'aggie-ding'  :Big Grin: 
Mijn favoriete pasta is tortelinni; die kook ik,giet ik af en doe er simpelweg een bokaal 4-kazensaus bij > omroeren op het vuur en klaar is kees  :Wink: 
Eens per maand maak ik ook wel zelf m'n spaghettisaus (bolognese met veel groentjes,kruiden en room erbij) die ik dan in 6 porties kan invriezen= gemakkelijk!  :Wink: 

Mijn salade mozzerella bestaat uit;
-gemengde sla
-een groene paprika in blokjes
-één of twee tomaten in blokjes
-een bol mozzarella in blokjes
-één eetlepel groene pesto
-en kruiden (peper,zout,bassilicum,oregano,soms wat chilipeper  :Wink: ) ......
Mengen maar en klaar; smakelijk  :Big Grin: 

Ik vind dat écht heerlijk  :Wink: 
Als variant maak ik ook wel 's broodjes mozzarella in de oven;
-afbakbroodjes naar keuze
-besmeren met groene pesto,
-een schijf tomaat en
-een schijf mozzarella .... 5 tot 10 minuutjes in de oven (peper,oregano en basilicum erop) en smullen maar  :Big Grin: 

Mijn vriend lust dit écht niet, dus eet ik dit als hij de late shift heeft  :Wink: 
Een paar vrienden zou ik altijd mogen bellen als ik dat klaarmaak; komen ze gelijk naar hier  :Smile: 


Die stoofpotjes van jou Christel lijken me ook heel lekker!!
Als je wilt mag je die recepten eens in 'Overige Discussie Rubriek' in de rubriek 'Voeding > Recepten' zetten!!

Liefs en dikke knuff Ag Xx

----------


## christel1

Escalope à la mozarella
dunne varkenslapjes of kalfslapjes
2 blikken gepelde tomaten met kruiden
1 bol of meer (naar gelang het aantal personen) mozarella
6 dunne plakjes italiaanse ham
kleine ui of chalotje
eiwit en broodkruim
1 aubergine (groot)
Snij de ui of chalot in kleine stukjes en laat stoven in olijfolie tot ze glazig zijn, doe de gepelde tomaten er bij en kruid met peper en zout, oregano, basilicum, italiaanse kruiden. Laat 10 minuten inkoken en mix de saus. 
Neem de escalopes, doe ze in eiwit en paneer ze met broodkruim, bak ze in olijfolie gedurende een 5 minuten. Bak in dezelfde pan daarna de in dunne schijfjes gesneden aubergine, ook in olijfolie, laat deze uitlekken op huishoudrol. 
Leg de escalopes in een ovenschotel, leg er de mozarella op in schijfjes gesneden en bedek met italiaanse ham. Giet er de saus over (mag ook een beetje rode wijn in als je dat lust) en hou nog een beetje over. Leg op de saus de gebakken aubergines en laat dit ongeveer 20-25 minuten stoven in de oven op 180 graden. Heel lekker met pasta, liefst penne of iets in die zin. 
Smakelijk

----------


## christel1

Visstoofpotje
Diepvriesvis, liefst witte genre kabeljauw of pangiusfilet of vis van Aldi of Lidl, is ook heel lekker. 
Gepelde tomaten (2dozen, gearomatiseerd), room, tomatenpuree, champignons (vers of in blik), witte wijn, basilicum of oregano, ook een beetje lookpoeder mag
Snij de vis in stukjes en leg in een ovenschotel, peper zout opdoen, doe daarbij de gepelde tomaten, een flesje room (250 ml), een glas witte wijn, en een doosje tomaten puree, verse champignons effe stoven of blik gewoon bijdoen. Alles mengen en ik doe er nog een beetje basilicum of oregano bij, ook wat lookpoeder als je dat lust. 
Een half uurtje in de oven op 180 graden, smakelijk met aardappelen of puree
Greetz

----------


## christel1

Kippestoofpotje
Kippeblokjes, hoeveelheid zelf te kiezen. Tomatenblokjes, vers of in blik, champignons, aubergine, courgette, rode of groene paprika. Klein beetje room, wat rode wijn
Snij de groenten in blokjes. 
Bak de kip aan in olijfolie en kruid met peper en zout. Doe hierbij de groenten, een beetje room en wat rode wijn. Laat ongeveer 20 minuten sudderen tot alles mooi gaar is. Ik eet er graag rijst bij maar pasta gaat er ook heel goed bij 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## christel1

Kip met witloof en puree
Kippefilets naar de hoeveelheid die je nodig hebt. Witloof hetzelfde. 
Bak de kippefilets ongeveer 5 minuten langs elke kant, pel het witloof in blaadjes en leg dit daarna op de kippefilets, laat dit samen gaar stoven (genoeg boter in doen dat het niet aanbakt).Kruiden met peper en zout. Als het witloof klaar is, room toevoegen tot je een mooie saus bekomt. Opdienen met puree of gewone aardappelen 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## christel1

Kippefilets met champignonsroomsaus en tagliatelli
Bak de kippefilets, kruiden met peper en zout. Doe er de champignons bij en overgiet rijkelijk met room, room laten inkoken tot de saus dik genoeg is. Lekker met tagliatelli of andere pasta
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## christel1

Scampi's diabolique
1 kilo gepelde scampi's, 2 dl groentebouillon, 4 dl witte wijn, 1 of 2 chilipepertjes, room, tomatenpuree, 2 eetlepels tomatenketchup. 
Bak de scampi's aan in olijfolie, kruiden met peper en zout, doe het vocht weg, voeg 2 dl groentebouillon toe en 4 dl witte wijn, laat inkoken gedurende 10 minuten. Doe de tomatenpuree erbij en de tomatenketchup erbij, voeg 2 flesjes room toe en laat inkoken, snij de chilipepertjes zeer fijn (zaadjes verwijderen) en laat ze 5 minuten meesudderen. Je kan er ook nog wat dragon bijvoegen als je die smaak lust. Lekker met versgebakken stokbrood
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## christel1

Tortilla
450 gr gekookte aardappelen (kan die makkelijk kopen in de winkel in schijfjes), 5 eieren, 1 grote ui, spekblokjes naar keuze, een beetje melk. 
spekblokjes bakken in een antikleefpan, uitnemen, daarna ui bakken in veel olijfolie. De eieren in een kom loskloppen, peper en zout bijdoen, mengen met de spekblokjes en de aardappelen. Giet dit mengsel bij de gebakken ui, redelijk veel olijfolie gebruiken, laat heel zachtjes sudderen tot de eieren gestold zijn. Neem een bord en draai de tortilla daarop om en leg de ongebakken kant terug in de pan, laat nog een 10 minuten zachtjes verder stoven, lekker als je eens teveel aardappelen hebt en niet weet wat er mee aan te vangen. 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## christel1

Vlaamse hutsepot
1 savooikool,1pak prei, 1 groene selder, ui, raapjes (als je dat lust), wortelen, spruiten, aardappelen. 1 groot stuk varkensgebraad (ik neem schoudergebraad, lekker mager) en eventueel als je dat hebt een snelkookpan, bouillonblokjes. 
Snij het vlees zoals stoofvlees, braadt het aan in de pan. Snij de groenten, hoeft niet te klein. Als het vlees goed aangebraden is, zonder snelkookpan, ongeveer een uur laten sudderen onder water, daarna de groenten en aardappelen bij doen en nog ongeveer een uur laten sudderen, ongeveer naar smaak 6 vleesbouillonblokjes toevoegen en laten meekoken, zien dat er genoeg kookvocht is dat het niet aanbakt. Met een snelkookpan, vlees aanbraden, bouillonblokjes bijvoegen, groenten toevoegen en ook water aan toevoegen, ongeveer de helft van de snelkoker en als de snelkoker begint te fluiten, 20 minuten laten koken. Heel lekker in de winter en als je geen spruiten lust of de kinderen lusten dit niet moet dit er nu niet echt in maar ik lust het graag, je kan eventueel ook ribbekes gebruiken als vlees maar dan is het iets vettiger
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Agnes574

HHHhhhhhMMMmmmmm... klinkt goed die recepten van jou Christel!!
Dikke merci om ze hier met ons te delen!!
Ik ga er zéker eens een paar uitproberen  :Wink: 

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Agnes574

> Scampi's diabolique
> 1 kilo gepelde scampi's, 2 dl groentebouillon, 4 dl witte wijn, 1 of 2 chilipepertjes, room, tomatenpuree, 2 eetlepels tomatenketchup. 
> Bak de scampi's aan in olijfolie, kruiden met peper en zout, doe het vocht weg, voeg 2 dl groentebouillon toe en 4 dl witte wijn, laat inkoken gedurende 10 minuten. Doe de tomatenpuree erbij en de tomatenketchup erbij, voeg 2 flesjes room toe en laat inkoken, snij de chilipepertjes zeer fijn (zaadjes verwijderen) en laat ze 5 minuten meesudderen. Je kan er ook nog wat dragon bijvoegen als je die smaak lust. Lekker met versgebakken stokbrood
> Greetz
> Christel1


Deze ga ik nu klaarmaken... mjammjammjam!!!!
Xx Ag

----------


## christel1

Heel lekker, mijn zoon is er gek van

----------


## Agnes574

Was verukkelijk!!!  :Big Grin: 
Voor herhaling vatbaar!!

----------


## dotito

Lekkere tomatensoep dat weinig tijd vraagt met veel vitamientjes.

1prei
1selder
Paar wortelen
1grote ui
een goei handvol spruiten/rapen
400gr aardappelen in kleine blokjes snijden 3 cm
vermiccel een handje vol 
1blikje tomatenpuree
4blokjes vetarme boulion
400 kalfsgehakt daar maak je balletjes van
2 koffielepels boter

Maak de groenten heel fijn en was ze goed.
stoof de groenten en voeg er daarna 2 liter water bij.Voeg de boulionblokjes erbij en de spruitjes of raapjes laat ze bijna gaar koken.Voeg daarna de aardappelen toe en als laaste vijf minuten de vermiccel.
Doe de tomatenpuree erbij en goed roeren.
Maakt van het gehakt kleine balletjes bak ze gaar in een apparte pan en gooi ze als laaste bij de soep.
Laat nog even trekken en dan genieten :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  eet smakelijk :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

en wat kan je erin doen als je geen spruiten en rapen lust?

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Andere seizoensgebondengroenten  :Big Grin: die je wel lust.Je moet maar een googelen er zijn er een hele soort :Wink: 

Je kan het ook maken zonder extra groenten enkel met prei selder wortelen en tomaat en daarbij een straffe boullion je kan zoveel richtingen uit met soep.

----------


## dotito

Een hutsepot van Lamsfilet met kikkererwten een koriander.(voor 2 dagen)

Wat heb je nodig:

8 kofielepels olijfolie
een stukje lamsfilet 400 gr
1 ui
paar teentje look
1 koriander 
tomatenpuree
1 rundsbouillon blokje(oplossen in 500ml water)
500 gr kikkererwten (een dag van te voren in water zetten)
en een paar aardappelen 5 stuks 

kruiden

kurkuma 
(ras el hanout)
gember
komijm
en een beetje zout

ui fijn snijden en laten sudderen in de braadpan.Vlees kruiden fijn snijden(kleine stukjes) erbij voegen en goed aanbakken 5 min daarna look toevoegen goed roeren bouillon toevoegen en minstens een 30 ongeveer laten stoven.
Terwijl kan je de kikkererwten koken ongeveer een 30 min afgieten en even opzij zetten.
Aardappelen koken en ook apart zetten.
ondertussen is het vlees gaar en kan je de kikkererwten/aardappelen erbij voegen.
Naar believe kan je tomatenpuree(2 soeplepels) bijdoen of, maar is niet nodig.
Dan op laaste koriander toevoegen, maar niet te lang laten meekoken.

Moet nu wel zeggen dat dit gerecht niet uit een boekje komt, mijn ma heeft mij dat vroeger geleerd.
Is in begin niet gemakkelijk, maar oefening baart kunst.

Veel plezier ermee!

Do  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dodito: wat een mooi gerecht van je mam...lijkt mij òòk super gezond, en voedzaam....kikkererwten eten Marokkaanse mensen ook veel zag ik lang geleden...voor hoeveel personen is dit eigenlijk? dank je wel Do, misschien ga ik het wel eens maken, zal zeer smakelijk zijn denk ik...merci...... :Wink:  warme groet van Elisa....fijne avond...

----------


## dotito

@Elisa,

Ja dat klopt het is een marokaans/spaans gerecht.Ik zelf ben half spaans heb thuis altijd zo van die dingen gegeten.
Dat gerecht is voor 2 personen, maar dan wel voor morgen ook nog.Moet nu wel zeggen dat mijn ventje wel een wreetzakje  :Big Grin:  is.Is nu wel zo dat kikkererwten heel gezond zijn dus kan geen kwaad dat hij daar teveel van eet.Hij moet afvallen vandaar :Big Grin: .
Heb gerecht hier opgezet omdat iemand van de leden dat gevraagd heeft.

liefs Do  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

Amandelpeertjes (vlug gemaakt) :Stick Out Tongue:  

-4 halve (vers) gepocheerde peren -25 gr. boter /op kamertemperatuur - 25 gr suiker-1/2 eiwit-50 gr amandelpoeder-ijs 

- snij de peertjes in plakjes , leg ze in waaiervorm ovenschaal , meng boter en suiker romig ,voeg eiwit toe en amandelpoeder . 

Het mengels over de peren doen en juist voor het serveren onder de grill -juist bruinen, voeg nr. wens ijs of sorbet toe . Smakelijk !!!

----------


## dotito

TORTELLINI MET PARMAHAM/SERRANOHAM EN TOMATENSAUS


BENODIGDHEDEN VOOR U VERSE DEEG VOOR 3 PERSONEN

200 gr bloem

2 eieren

20 ml oflijfolie

en een beetje zout

150 gr parma/serranoham

en dan zelfgemaakte tomatensaus(ui,tomaten,look,en kleine paprika) dat moet ik niet opschrijven hé......


Voor de pasta bereiding leg de bloem op aanrecht en maak een kuiltje.....daarna doe je één voor één de eieren erbij en goed kneden.

Dan doe je er voorzichtig de olijfolie bij blijven blijven kneden (zeer belangrijk) en het zout.

Als de deeg klaar is laat je hem 30 min rusten/rijzen onder een theedoek.

Daarna is hij klaar voor gebruik. (Wat je wel af en toe moet doen is bloem over je deeg gooien)

Dan neem je een deegrol en rol je de deeg heel fijn uit tot een en maak je er kleine vierkantje van. Of je steek hem door een pastamachine als je dat hebt. Je kan dat met een mes doen of je kan er een speciaal kartelmesje voor nemen naargelang wat je gaat maken. 

Dan snijd je u parma/serranoham in kleine stukjes en je doet ze even in de pastasaus en duw ze tussen de pasta en maak er tortellini van. Je kan er ook u eigen creatie een beetje van maken hé....

Zo tortellini is nu klaar om te koken wel in een grote hoeveelheid water 1 liter voor 100 gr pasta met een beetje olijfolie en een paar minuten laten koken en dan.......genieten maar..... :Big Grin: 

Veel plezier...... :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

@ do  :Smile:  bedankt .... :Wink:  ga ik ook eens proberen ,nog nooit zelf pasta gemaakt . Dit lijkt me een gerecht om klaar te maken bij regenweer .... ( zoals vndg) omdat het wat prutswerk is ..... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Suske, anMa,

Ja is idd wel wat prutswerk en je moet er wel wat tijd insteken, maar vind het wel leuk.... :Big Grin:  Denk dat dat ook iets voor jou is hé jij kookt toch ook graag hé.....In begin is het een beetje zoeken, maar eens je het is gedaan hebt is echt niet moeilijk. Weet je het proeft ook zo lekker hé verse pasta mm... :Stick Out Tongue:  

Laten jullie mij het is weten als je het geprobeerd hebt  :Wink: 

ps : enige nadeel is wel dat u aanrecht er wel onder de bloem bij ligt, maar dat moet je er maar bijnemen..... :Big Grin:

----------


## Suske'52

@ do  :Smile:  dat het aanrecht onder bloem ligt geen probleem .....daar ik ook 2x per week ook brood bak ..zodus  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Kippefilets met ricottakaas en ruccola sla in de oven ... 
Wat heb je nodig 
4 kippefilets met vel maar dat is moeilijk te vinden, je kan bv ook vervangen door piepkuikentjes of braadhaantjes of gewoon kippebillen met vel 
Rucolla sla (100 gr, mag ook minder zijn als je liever van de kaassmaak houdt )
250 gr ricottakaas 
1 halve geroosterde rode paprika in stukjes 
pijnboompitten - 250 ml kippebouillon of kippefond 
peper - zout 
boter - braadslede 
Je begint met je pijnboompitten te roosteren zodat ze hun olie verliezen tot ze een beetje bruin zijn gebakken in een pan, ik doe dit in een antikleefpan zonder vetstof 
Een halve paprika in kleine stukjes snijden en ook daarna roosteren of bakken in een klein beetje vetstof in de pan 
De rucolla kan je heel fijn snijden en in een kom doen, daarna doe je er de pijnboompitten in, en de geroosterde paprika en de ricottakaas, genoeg peper en zout in en je maakt er een homogeen mengsel van. 
Je neemt je kip en je maakt een inkeping zodat je er de vulling onder kan stoppen, zo'n soeplepel of 2 per stuk vlees. 
Je smeert je braadslee in met boter en je legt je stukken vlees (op het vlees leg je ook een klein stukje boter) erop en je plaatst het ongeveer 25 minuten in een oven van 200 graden en je doet er ook de kippebouillon of kippefond in de braadslee zodat het gaar kan worden. Doe je het met piepkuikentjes of braadhaantjes kan je de gaartijd wat aanpassen, ik laat het dan 35 minuten sudderen dat het goed gaar is. 
Opdienen met wat je wilt, wij eten het met basmatirijst maar het zou ook kunnen met couscous of gewone aardappelen of waar je maar zin in hebt.. 
Smakelijk allemaal

----------


## dolfijnjorien

*Zuivelvrije zomerfruit cupcakes*

Fruitige cupcakes, ook voor cakeliefhebbers met een lactose-intolerantie!!

Ingredienten cupcakes:
450 gram zomerfruit (aardbeien, bosbessen, frambozen etc.) 
230 gram bloem 115 gram lichtbruine basterdsuiker 
1 eetlepel bakpoeder
4 eetlepels plantaardige olie 
2 losgeklopte eieren 
100 gram bosvruchtenjam 

Pureer 300 gram fruit in een foodprocessor glad en prak het overige fruit met een vork grof. Vermeng de bloem met basterdsuiker en bakpoeder in een kom. Klop in een andere kom de olie en de eieren door elkaar. Meng de vruchtenpuree erdoor, vervolgens het bloemmengsel. Voeg als laatste het grof geprakte fruit toe en meng het voorzichtig. Doe het beslag in de vormpjes en schep hierop een theelepel jam. Bak de cakejes in 20 minuten.

----------

